# Buckfiddy's more useless thread.



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Can it get anymore useless than the last one?


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Can it get anymore useless than the last one?



Anythang's possible, I'm sure we can make it happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Anythang's possible, I'm sure we can make it happen.



You got change for a dollar 2.98?


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry I wern't for the end, was watchin my weekly stories. Poor ole' Merle done went and got killed off.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

My meds haven't kicked in yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Should have called this thread "The continuing Saga of uncle Billy and his closest cousins"


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Buck killers Wife is still looking and K is no where to be seen. Something doesn't seem right.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Should have called this thread "The continuing Saga of uncle Billy and his closest cousins"



Closest cousins or closet cousins? I know you've heard them stories too.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You got change for a dollar 2.98?



I can. In fact I got sum more money, gonna change my name to fourduckets.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 24, 2013)

k is on his meds, hes pasted out & I'm painting his toe nails red.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Buck killers Wife is still looking and K is no where to be seen. Something doesn't seem right.



When K is off his meds he's BKW.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Are they nieghbors?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> k is on his meds, hes pasted out & I'm painting his toe nails red.



I bet he's looking fabulous.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

We need a theme song.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> When K is off his meds he's BKW.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are they nieghbors?



Could be branch kin.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Tenessee is a long state but it is not vey wide.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I bet he's looking fabulous.



Ear rings look good on him Lipstick makes him look silly!


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 24, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


>



Uh... oooh...it's time to go fellers. Catch ya on the flip flop.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Ear rings look good on him Lipstick makes him look silly!



Need to do the mud pack thing on his face.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Med= are fnaly kiken n. got 2 go 2 bead.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Me three


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Almost


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Elmer down at the feed store said he got hit last night. Three sacks of feed corn just grew legs and walked off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

I know Jimmy used to crack corn.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

He went to the trailer park and talked to Jimmy. Jimmy said he didn't see nothing.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Strange thing though, Elmer said Jimmy had two Holstein calves tied to the kids swing set out front.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

I've knowed Jimmy all my life, he ain't got no kids.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've knowed Jimmy all my life, he ain't got no kids.



You don't reckon ol Rooster was involved, do ya? I know he used to keep a lot of corn on hand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

He had kids galore too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

He aint even got any full grown goats.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Strange thing though, Elmer said Jimmy had two Holstein calves tied to the kids swing set out front.



That is odd. Wonder why he has a kids swing set?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He aint even got any full grown goats.



Who was it that had them faintin goats?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is odd. Wonder why he has a kids swing set?



I know that whole town is eat up with youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Is Jimmy, Billy's first cousin or his nephew?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is Jimmy, Billy's first cousin or his nephew?



Neither, it's his sisters boy by her second husband. I guess that'd be his stepson.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who was it that had them faintin goats?



That was Billy's 3rd cousin and also  his 3rd wife.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't help but wonder who would have known Elmer had that feed corn?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Looky here, 4duckets has arrived.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

What-up, 30 nickels.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

I think there must be several people hunting Billy, they been nosing around the homeless camps asking questions.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think there must be several people hunting Billy, they been nosing around the homeless camps asking questions.



He was braggin' to me last year after the bank took his trailer, that he was finally debt free.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He was braggin' to me last year after the bank took his trailer, that he was finally debt free.



I wonder what they did with all those tires he kept on top of it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Jimmy has a pretty good job, he guides flatlanders around the mountains in N Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I wonder what they did with all those tires he kept on top of it.



You never did finish linin your driveway didja?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jimmy has a pretty good job, he guides flatlanders around the mountains in N Georgia.



I think KrackerDave is looking for a Mountain guide.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Buck killers Wife is back..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Wonder if Buck killers wife got any pitchers of K all dolled up?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think KrackerDave is looking for a Mountain guide.


I sent him a PM. Something about a ho down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Jimmy used to trade that walnut oil too.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 25, 2013)

The corner store had sugar and yeast walk also.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Buck killers wife got any pitchers of K all dolled up?



I'm beginning to doubt her story, something isn't adding up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

I wouldn't let Jimmy guide me through that old city park.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I wouldn't let Jimmy guide me through that old city park.



He's ok as long as he hasn't been sippin on ol' granddads hooch.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Buck killers Wife is back..................



Shhhh not to loud! And what does that mean?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Shhhh not to loud! And what does that mean?



You tell us.. What have you done to K? Heard nary a peep out of him in 3 days........


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

That ol' truck just went by again. Third time today.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That ol' truck just went by again. Third time today.



Was k in it? Hes on a 5 day drunk, 2 more days to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Was k in it? Hes on a 5 day drunk, 2 more days to go.



Hope he didn't get a hold of a batch of that stuff Billy has been drinkin.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Billy called Jimmy the other night cryin' and ah screamin', he had took their mama to the dr and they found a bone in her leg.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope he didn't get a hold of a batch of that stuff Billy has been drinkin.



He got some brownies from a hippie looking fellow the otherday. Billys' stuff mite put the final touch to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy called Jimmy the other night cryin' and ah screamin', he had took their mama to the dr and they found a bone in her leg.



Are they gonna try to remove it?


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm worried about K. Those hippie brownies will do funny things to a man. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy called Jimmy the other night cryin' and ah screamin', he had took their mama to the dr and they found a bone in her leg.



They say anything about the nails they found on the end of her fingers.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That ol' truck just went by again. Third time today.



That can't be good, sumthin' gonna happen.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Jimmys mama won 7 cakes at the cake walk last year. I have a feeling since she had that bone removed shae ain't gonna be so lucky.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jimmys mama won 7 cakes at the cake walk last year. I have a feeling since she had that bone removed shae ain't gonna be so lucky.



That cake walk was rigged. I would bet $5 that old man Ledbetter was calling that walk. He was always kinda sweet on Jimmy's mama.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

Yall miss me.....;-}


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

It looks like K is sill around. Praise the Lord.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall miss me.....;-}



I think we are your least worry. Let us know how sleeping in that Dawg house works out.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall miss me.....;-}



Do you use a clear coat on your polish? How do you keep it looking good throughout the day? What colors go good with standard work clothes?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

KD, you notice at the exact time K logged on Buck killers Wife logged off......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, I am getting where I noticed such things.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

She tolded me yall did it! Is that true, the dawg house has new hay in it. supposta get chilly.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

Her puter is on the skits.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Is old man Ledbetter still selling hubcaps out at there by the water plant?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

She has been using mine for the kurkey kallenge.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is old man Ledbetter still selling hubcaps out at there by the water plant?



He's still got a few left. Got a bunch of 24" and 26" rims now, says he gots to follow the money.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He's still got a few left. Got a bunch of 24" and 26" rims now, says he gots to follow the money.



Probably a little harder to steal them rims. Must have hired him some help.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Not sure, he had a half load of concrete blocks in his truck though and two jacks. Not sure what they were for.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not sure, he had a half load of concrete blocks in his truck though and two jacks. Not sure what they were for.



Seen any of the local characters hanging around out there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy called Jimmy the other night cryin' and ah screamin', he had took their mama to the dr and they found a bone in her leg.



You talkin bout BIG Jimmy or Lil Jimmy, you know theys a Jimmy Jr. too?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You talkin bout BIG Jimmy or Lil Jimmy, you know theys a Jimmy Jr. too?



None of the above: This was Little Jimmy Junior, Jimmy Juniors boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> None of the above: This was Little Jimmy Junior, Jimmy Juniors boy.



He the one that hangs round Buford's boy?  I never could keep them straight.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He the one that hangs round Buford's boy?  I never could keep them straight.



No that is JJ he is Juniors son.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Seen any of the local characters hanging around out there?



They mainly hangin' out down at the Veazy grocery store shootin dice and playing cards. Even seen Sam Tatum over there the other Sunday. I didn't think he'd ever get out of the state prison. Heard his daddy left town the same day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He the one that hangs round Buford's boy?  I never could keep them straight.



I thought they resembled, if nothin else, they look alike!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They mainly hangin' out down at the Veazy grocery store shootin dice and playing cards. Even seen Sam Tatum over there the other Sunday. I didn't think he'd ever get out of the state prison. Heard his daddy left town the same day.



Think you got your answer on where the rims are coming from.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think you got your answer on where the rims are coming from.



Heck yeah, specially if Tatum's down there!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah, specially if Tatum's down there!



Now Jeff you know we dont deal in Goosip in this thread.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now Jeff you know we dont deal in Goosip in this thread.



Yep, gossip is what put Tatum in the pen for the last 15 years. His wife fell out of that car onto I-75, he didn't push her.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, gossip is what put Tatum in the pen for the last 15 years. His wife fell out of that car onto I-75, he didn't push her.



I am suprised he didn't get 50 years seeing as had old "no thumbs Basham" for a lawyer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now Jeff you know we dont deal in Goosip in this thread.





T.P. said:


> Yep, gossip is what put Tatum in the pen for the last 15 years. His wife fell out of that car onto I-75, he didn't push her.




I ain't gossipin, I'm just tellin what I heard!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

I have not said anything. about nothen


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Later on this evenin'll be here for ya know it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I have not said anything. about nothen



Only thing I ever say is what comes outta my mouth.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

I heard Basham also left town when he got out. Hooked up to his house and headed east.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heard Basham also left town when he got out. Hooked up to his house and headed east.



He settled over in Pheonix City Alabama for a while, then left there in the dead of night quite a bit richer.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Seen Ja'neen last night at Wild Willies, she was higher than a kite. Luvin' up all against Levi and his brother.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He settled over in Pheonix City Alabama for a while, then left there in the dead of night quite a bit richer.



Somebody was upset the next morning I'll bet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

BkW wants back on here but its my turn.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW wants back on here but its my turn.



Might want so see if you can get internret service in the doghouse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW wants back on here but its my turn.



Don't make us eenie meanie minee moe!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

How old was Billy when he left home?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How old was Billy when he left home?



He was in the 4th grade, I think about 17.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

If the weather is not to bad, I think I will go to the drive-in tomorrow night. Got a new movie showing called War Wagon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How old was Billy when he left home?



I don't know, but he was purty young for his age.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How old was Billy when he left home?



Either 6 or 7 on Christmas day when that pony didn't show up. Stole his daddy's car and drove 114 hrs straight to the North Pole and was locked up for attempted murder. Hasn't changed since.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If the weather is not to bad, I think I will go to the drive-in tomorrow night. Got a new movie showing called War Wagon.



They sell them big ol fat dill pickles at that drive-in?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

Burt Kennedy & John Wayen


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

And Howard Neel


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Either 6 or 7 on Christmas day when that pony didn't show up. Stole his daddy's car and drove 114 hrs straight to the North Pole and was locked up for attempted murder. Hasn't changed since.



Lots of people tried to help Billy but it din't do any good. Years ago His sister told him he needed to get help with his drinking. So he went and got Jimmy to help him drink a half a gallon of Old forrester.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> And Howard Neel



Kirk (dimple chin) Douglas


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Kirk (dimple chin) Douglas



Qiut fore yall tell me the whole movie and spoil it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

A foreign import just went by, hope it wasn't the Dixie Mafia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Qiut fore yall tell me the whole movie and spoil it.



We'll skip all the good parts and just tell ya the end.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Think ol T.P.'s meds kicked in....


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I need a lawyer...y'all know "no thumbs Bashams" number?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think ol T.P.'s meds kicked in....



LoL....they are starting to.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> i think i need a lawyer...y'all know "no thumbs bashams" number?



br 549


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I think I need a lawyer...y'all know "no thumbs Bashams" number?



If he ain't there ask for Jenny.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 25, 2013)

I called that number but they say they are a chinese laundry mat, and "no Jenny work here!"


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I called that number but they say they are a chinese laundry mat, and "no Jenny work here!"



You got to use the password Buck.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You got to use the password Buck.



The password is Buck, thats odd.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The password is Buck, thats odd.



No that is not the Password. The password is secret.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No that is not the Password. The password is secret.



Ancient Chinese secret.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jenny's pretty.

Crazy Louise done went and beat up 5 of Willouhby's finest last night, got the mic and told them to send some more.

Next car to the scene was transportin' Bubba, her nieces uncle brother-in-law step son and she fell into his arms when they saw each other. Cops got lucky or she would have whooped the whole force and called 911 to get some troppers there to clean up the mess. That gal had the heart of a lion. Problem was, she had that much fight too. 

Cheers guys   >>>>>>>------->


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2013)

O K den


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Bet ol Lukikus know's Basham.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Jenny's pretty.
> 
> Crazy Louise done went and beat up 5 of Willouhby's finest last night, got the mic and told them to send some more.
> 
> ...



 Takin notes.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Jenny's pretty.
> 
> Crazy Louise done went and beat up 5 of Willouhby's finest last night, got the mic and told them to send some more.
> 
> ...



Did Louise leave that guy she ran off with from the carnival?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did Louise leave that guy she ran off with from the carnival?



Yeah, that was Bubba, that hairy armed ferris wheel operator.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did Louise leave that guy she ran off with from the carnival?



I bet it was the dog face boy Rufus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I bet it was the dog face boy Rufus.



I ain't gossipin, but I heard she got around.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't gossipin, but I heard she got around.



Really...any of y'all got her number?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Really...any of y'all got her number?



It is unlisted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Really...any of y'all got her number?



867-530.......no wait, that's Jenny's.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

You might check Bashams number but remember the password is secret.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 867-530.......no wait, that's Jenny's.



Idgit! Don't go giving it out 

Bubba was a walker. Never rode in a car. Never. Never lived anywhere. Wore carhart pants, jacket and work boots year round. Walked from job to job, place to place. Get him some money and he'd walk to Tennessee, or stay home and have a bottle. That just didn't look good, him walking around with a bottle, so they had to arrest him (actually taking him home) and that's why he was in the squad car. Sometimes things do work out for the better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Idgit! Don't go giving it out
> 
> Bubba was a walker. Never rode in a car. Never. Never lived anywhere. Wore carhart pants, jacket and work boots year round. Walked from job to job, place to place. Get him some money and he'd walk to Tennessee, or stay home and have a bottle. That just didn't look good, him walking around with a bottle, so they had to arrest him (actually taking him home) and that's why he was in the squad car. Sometimes things do work out for the better.



Different Bubba  .......Same Jenny


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Different Bubba  .......Same Jenny



Doesn't matter. Just a useless thread anyway. 
















I picked Bubba up was I was 16, in my new ride. Bubba didn't want to ride. I made Bubba get in. Interesting ride. For another day


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Idgit! Don't go giving it out
> 
> Bubba was a walker. Never rode in a car. Never. Never lived anywhere. Wore carhart pants, jacket and work boots year round. Walked from job to job, place to place. Get him some money and he'd walk to Tennessee, or stay home and have a bottle. That just didn't look good, him walking around with a bottle, so they had to arrest him (actually taking him home) and that's why he was in the squad car. Sometimes things do work out for the better.



So you are saying he was Arley Walker's son. Them east Georgia Walkers were kind crazy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Doesn't matter. Just a useless thread anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nu uh.....this one is More useless


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 25, 2013)

I use to know a man they called Walking Tom. Walked everywhere. He would out walk you and you a drivin'.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 25, 2013)

Myself...I quit walkin anywhere when I turned 16.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm just guessing it might be the difference in time zones. Or maybe solar flares? Who knows. Meteors in Florida no one is hearing about? Folks going to sue a groundhog because it's still snowing up north. I'm beginning to think there's something to this global warming.

Never knew a Arley, knew a guy went by the name Harley.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I use to know a man they called Walking Tom. Walked everywhere. He would out walk you and you a drivin'.







buckfiddy said:


> Myself...I quit walkin anywhere when I turned 16.



Give me some open land and I won't quit walking (until dinner anyways)


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Arley had a double first cousin named Carley, could be the same person.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm just guessing it might be the difference in time zones. Or maybe solar flares? Who knows. Meteors in Florida no one is hearing about? Folks going to sue a groundhog because it's still snowing up north. I'm beginning to think there's something to this global warming.
> 
> Never knew a Arley, knew a guy went by the name Harley.



Must be the time zone then, gettin cooler here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

I'mon go see if I can find T.P., catch y'all later


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Should have called this thread "The continuing Saga of uncle Billy and his closest cousins"



It's your thread, you can change the title with an advanced edit job.Jes' sayin'......


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Dooonn't do it, Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

I knew somebody would jump the gun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Trigger happy!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

I was just trying to warn Jeff C. I knew he couldn't hold out.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Billy's brother Bobby got out of jail today. His mama was hoping they would let him stay in there for at least another month, or till the weather warmed up.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Billy is back in jail tonight. Him and is younger brother Timmy were caught shoplifting records down at the five and dime this morning. They took all the Crystal Gayle albums on the shelf. They would have made a clean getaway but Timmy tried to go back an hour later to try and steal a record player.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy is back in jail tonight. Him and is younger brother Timmy were caught shoplifting records down at the five and dime this morning. They took all the Crystal Gayle albums on the shelf. They would have made a clean getaway but Timmy tried to go back an hour later to try and steal a record player.



No wonder they let Bobby out, you remember what happened the last time both of them were in there at the same time.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No wonder they let Bobby out, you remember what happened the last time both of them were in there at the same time.



Sho do remember. I ain't never looked at store bought milk the same since.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Y'all ever had one of IdaMae's hamburgers on toast, best I ever had!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

I would give $7 for one of those burgers right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

The chili dawgs down at the pool hall aint bad either.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 26, 2013)

I not going to see them in there anymore. I feel like I'm at the zoo.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Watch out sparky is watching us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I would give $7 for one of those burgers right now.



I'd gladly pay her double Tuesday for a free one today.



KyDawg said:


> The chili dawgs down at the pool hall aint bad either.



Them pickled eggs too!



Buck killers Wife said:


> I not going to see them in there anymore. I feel like I'm at the zoo.



I bet you can hang with the best of them.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

I wonder what sparky wants?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

The chili dogs over at Chili Dawgs are awesome but I can't stand their leftwing views.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Watch out sparky is watching us.



Ol sparky don't say much.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Used to be a company named Kennesaw's Finest back in the mid-90's that made the best pickled eggs I ever et. Wished they were still around.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Heard that Rosiland won $50 on the punch board down at Jonesys.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Sparky is making me nervous. Wonder what he wants?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I wonder what sparky wants?



Whatever it is, it can't be much!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

He might be undercover watch what you say.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard that Rosiland won $50 on the punch board down at Jonesys.



Rosiland needs to take it right to  the store and pay down some of her credit, but I know she won't. She makes me mad they way she does her sisters kids.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He might be undercover watch what you say.



I got scared and left for a while, just came back and he's gone. 'Bout gave me an aneurism.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

They need to add on to thier trailer, they dont even have elbow room in that old one. And they only got two.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello BkW.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 26, 2013)

k will be in later.... After he is done with his chores. Washing dishes now,2more loads of close to fold. He can get with it.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Buster let one of his chiangus steers get on top of him this morning while trying to run him up the loading chute, he's hurt real bad. Carlene's headed to Dr. Browns now to see about him. I hope she don't try and get anymore scripts in his name.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

If she does he will never see any of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Someone said the McMurty place was on fire. One of the volunteer firemen said he saw that old truck coming back toward town on thier run out there.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Someone said the McMurty place was on fire. One of the volunteer firemen said he saw that old truck coming back toward town on thier run out there.



I seen that coming for a long time now. Ol' McMurty has slipped in and out of too many bedroom windows over the last 40 years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll never forget that time Ol Donny said, "Y'all wanna see me catch that cow?" Next thing ya know, he had that thing by the tail and he was runnin so fast through the woods he was kickin himself in the back of the head. That cow got lucky.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll never forget that time Ol Donny said, "Y'all wanna see me catch that cow?" Next thing ya know, he had that thing by the tail and he was runnin so fast through the woods he was kickin himself in the back of the head. That cow got lucky.



A lot luckier than that bull he caught the night before.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Old place gone completely, must have used some gas on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

I ain't sayin nothin bout them McMurty's, I believe they connected.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Old Man McMurty killed them two fellers back in '83 at that poker game. Never served a day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Old Man McMurty killed them two fellers back in '83 at that poker game. Never served a day.



Makin more sense now, fight fire with fire.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

McMurty is mean, rattlesnake mean.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

They say he beat 2 rugs plum of the clothsline.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> McMurty is mean, rattlesnake mean.



Meaner than BkW! Least that's what K says...


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 26, 2013)

If I see them boys in my hood, there will be less of them. Ol k can dig a hole quick.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

I seen him forget where he put his wheelbarrow one day. He finally found it leant up against the barn, right where he left it, and was so mad he'd push it three steps then beat it with a hickory branch. Push it, then beat it. He did that all the way back to his flower beds at the house.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Know he is getting old, but he will be after somebody over this fire. Hope it aint Billy because he will break his arms, uh arm.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

I always wanted to ask that youngest McMurty girl out when I was a teenager, but my Pa would not allow it. He musta know something about her.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Mary McMurty? The whole town of Hinesburg knew something about her, yer Pa too...... She was a looker before she married into the Vance family.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Was that the Vance family that sold nuts?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was that the Vance family that sold nuts?



I don't know if they sold'em but they had a plenty with all them boys.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was that the Vance family that sold nuts?



Yeah, sold them out of the back of that ol' 67 station wagon for years.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Worst tasting peanuts in the state.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Mar 26, 2013)

Sauerkraut Hot Pockets are my favorite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Sauerkraut Hot Pockets are my favorite.



Why looky here, Jimmy Ray showed up finally. I bet he's been runnin around with Buster again.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Why looky here, Jimmy Ray showed up finally. I bet he's been runnin around with Buster again.



Who is Buster? Is he kin to Dave?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Why looky here, Jimmy Ray showed up finally. I bet he's been runnin around with Buster again.



I think he is kin to "no thumbs Basham" so watch him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think he is kin to "no thumbs Basham" so watch him.



Keepin a close eye on him!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

I think T.P. is out following that old truck. He is tired of seeing it go back and forth by his house. Bad blood between him and Billy anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think T.P. is out following that old truck. He is tired of seeing it go back and forth by his house. Bad blood between him and Billy anyway.



I don't particularly care for not havin T.P. around here.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

I got Billy cornered down in the bottoms and he cant get across the creek. He came by my house a little while ago and his passenger knocked my mailbox off the stump I had It sitting on. My cousins are comin' thru the pasture now headed this way.

Been a long time comin' to this.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't particularly care for not havin T.P. around here.



T.P. don't particularly care for not bein' here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I got Billy cornered down in the bottoms and he cant get across the creek. He came by my house a little while ago and his passenger knocked my mailbox off the stump I had It sitting on. My cousins are comin' thru the pasture now headed this way.
> 
> Been a long time comin' to this.



Y'all teach'em a lesson. Least it weren't them McMurty's.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all teach'em a lesson. Least it weren't them McMurty's.


Dang....Billy's on the CB. This might get real ugly, real quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Watch Billy he has a sneaky right hand.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Dont let em get you in trouble TP.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

I cant help it I am doubled up laughing over TP congrating the man for quiting cherios.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I got Billy cornered down in the bottoms and he cant get across the creek. He came by my house a little while ago and his passenger knocked my mailbox off the stump I had It sitting on. My cousins are comin' thru the pasture now headed this way.
> 
> Been a long time comin' to this.





T.P. said:


> Dang....Billy's on the CB. This might get real ugly, real quick.



Well, I heard some of the chatter comin across, turns out it mighta been an accident. Heard tell the passenger was drunk and hung his out to puke and it hit the mailbox. Might wanna confirm that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I heard some of the chatter comin across, turns out it mighta been an accident. Heard tell the passenger was drunk and hung his out to puke and it hit the mailbox. Might wanna confirm that.



I heard the guy was not talking.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I heard some of the chatter comin across, turns out it mighta been an accident. Heard tell the passenger was drunk and hung his out to puke and it hit the mailbox. Might wanna confirm that.



Well, it turns out you were right. Billy was callin the ambalance, passenger got a pretty goog gash on his head.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Well, it turns out you were right. Billy was callin the ambalance, passenger got a pretty goog gash on his head.



What does Billy's head look like?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Saw where sombody got attacked by a coyote, wonder who it was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Well, it turns out you were right. Billy was callin the ambalance, passenger got a pretty goog gash on his head.



I got them big di-rectional beams on a tower up there on that hill.....I can hear slap out to the Interstate with out even turnin'em. On a good clear night we can talk Novan Scotias, without the lenear....keep that on the lowdown.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Saw where sombody got attacked by a coyote, wonder who it was.



Probaly some of them goat people up the road.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got them big di-rectional beams on a tower up there on that hill.....I can hear slap out to the Interstate with out even turnin'em. On a good clear night we can talk Novan Scotias, without the lenear....keep that on the lowdown.



I used to hace a varmit


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Watched Marshall Dillon tonight. That man can tote some lead, I know he is on every night, but I count 17 times he has been hit in the last month. I just dont think I could survive 17 hits from a 44 in one month.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I used to hace a varmit



Palomar and Maco!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Watched Marshall Dillon tonight. That man can tote some lead, I know he is on every night, but I count 17 times he has been hit in the last month. I just dont think I could survive 17 hits from a 44 in one month.



He's probably a littler tougher than us.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

If I ever get shot I want Doc Adams to work on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Well, it turns out you were right. Billy was callin the ambalance, passenger got a pretty goog gash on his head.




T.P. mighta done got to acted up with'em, KyDawg. I heard Billy keeps some purty good apple pie on hand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If I ever get shot I want Doc Adams to work on me.



That rascal could patch up a collander.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I was hoping a little Gunsmole would settle TP down. Just trying to change the subject you know.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. had to take a shower. Was covered from head to toe with Billy's passengers blood. Thought it had taken his ear off at first, turns out he didn't have any ears to begin with.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Well at least he didn't hear yall coming.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 26, 2013)

That sucks! On both accounts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> T.P. had to take a shower. Was covered from head to toe with Billy's passengers blood. Thought it had taken his ear off at first, turns out he didn't have any ears to begin with.



Reckon he heard too much?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon he heard too much?



Pretty sure he didn't hear that mailbox coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> That sucks! On both accounts.



Was wonderin if you was gonna fill us in on this Harley fella?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Pretty sure he didn't hear that mailbox coming.



Bet it felt like airmail.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 26, 2013)

I was racing four wheelers one day and clipped this dude going the wrong way. Both driver side wheels caught, slung us like a flipped misquito and came to a rest. As the dust was settling I looked over and saw his legs where gone. I went straight into "OMG! Lay still. You're legs are gone!" This dude starts laughing his head off, he's bleeding, I'm bleeding and he says "I ain't got no legs man. That's why I couldn't stop!"


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Was wonderin if you was gonna fill us in on this Harley fella?



Nope


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Lukikus knew one of the Walkers but I dont think he know Arly and Carley.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I was racing four wheelers one day and clipped this dude going the wrong way. Both driver side wheels caught, slung us like a flipped misquito and came to a rest. As the dust was settling I looked over and saw his legs where gone. I went straight into "OMG! Lay still. You're legs are gone!" This dude starts laughing his head off, he's bleeding, I'm bleeding and he says "I ain't got no legs man. That's why I couldn't stop!"


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Stringmusic is confused about now.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 26, 2013)

Be on the lookout TP, I was on my way back from the dollar store and seen billy and no ears gettin' pitch forks and shovels out of mr. Pritchers barn, looked like they was getting ready for some trouble.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Stringmusic is confused about now.



I stay confused.















What?


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Stringmusic is confused about now.



Strang is always confuzed. I think its from all those hot pockets and bieber muzac.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Be on the lookout TP, I was on my way back from the dollar store and seen billy and no ears gettin' pitch forks and shovels out of mr. Pritchers barn, looked like they was getting ready for some trouble.



Boyy, you betta washout, you was all up in amongst'em!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Be on the lookout TP, I was on my way back from the dollar store and seen billy and no ears gettin' pitch forks and shovels out of mr. Pritchers barn, looked like they was getting ready for some trouble.



Strang was it no ears or "no thumbs Basham", there is a big difference one wants stick in the back and the other wants to stick him in the wallet.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Strang was it no ears or "no thumbs Basham", there is a big difference one wants stick in the back and the other wants to stick him in the wallet.



Believe it was no ears, had his head all wrapped up from a mailbox accident, but, it coulda been ol no thumbs, I stopped and tried to talk some sense into'em and he said if I didn't skiddadle by the time he counted to 8, they was gonna be trouble.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Believe it was no ears, had his head all wrapped up from a mailbox accident, but, it coulda been ol no thumbs, I stopped and tried to talk some sense into'em and he said if I didn't skiddadle by the time he counted to 8, they was gonna be trouble.



That was most likely some of that Snoqlkinzx family, They mostly talk, but get mad when you prnounce thier name wrong.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Believe it was no ears, had his head all wrapped up from a mailbox accident, but, it coulda been ol no thumbs, I stopped and tried to talk some sense into'em and he said if I didn't skiddadle by the time he counted to 8, they was gonna be trouble.



I would considur yoselv lucky. I heard when he gets to countin he forgets 4,5, and 7 a lot. Then before you know it he is already at 8ght.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Them Snoqlkinzx never could count. Some of them couldn't even spell thier own name.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That was most likely some of that Snoqlkinzx family, They mostly talk, but get mad when you prnounce thier name wrong.



Sounds more like 'no thumbs' he always told everybody he was gonna count to eight and stick his hands up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Them Snoqlkinzx never could count. Some of them couldn't even spell thier own name.



They didn even knw where'd they was from.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds more like 'no thumbs' he always told everybody he was gonna count to eight and stick his hands up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P.'s meds musta kicked in and mine are kickin out, KyDawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

See yall tomorrow Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

No shortage of idjits in this thread .


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No shortage of idjits in this thread .



Spoken like a true idjit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Spoken like a true idjit!





Bachatcha BB !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Jumped the gun again.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

He does it everyday. I just quit trying to help him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Saw Billy down at the library today, looked like he was taking some kind of computer class.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jumped the gun again.





T.P. said:


> He does it everyday. I just quit trying to help him.



I cain't hep it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope he wasn't setting up an account on gon, that'll be the end of us.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope he wasn't setting up an account on gon, that'll be the end of us.



Sweet baby Jesus..... There is someone lurking at the bottom, and they've went "invisible"!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

I might be out of town for two or three weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sweet baby Jesus..... There is someone lurking at the bottom, and they've went "invisible"!



They settin up shop, we've been compromised! Just saw  plastic windows-donut wheel go by real slow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I might be out of town for two or three weeks.



Don't come down here.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't come down here.



Y'all both it-away from me, and take donut rim witcha. Done got me spooked real bad like.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=1932


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

BkW is here, hope everythings ok with K.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Its him I tell you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=1932



They done set us up!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=68403


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They done set us up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

I think that Jimmy Ray that was pokin round here is hired gun too. Better alert pocket change.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

There was something strange about that Jimmy Ray fellow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=68403



I knew I'd heard some beagles late last night.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

I think T.P. took off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think T.P. took off.



Not sure I blame him.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think T.P. took off.



Like a jet airplane Billy is on here somewhere


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=68403


I can't even go to the dang lake no more...


KyDawg said:


> I think T.P. took off.





Jeff C. said:


> Not sure I blame him.



If'n y'all had any cents a'tall, you'd be right behind me.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I can't even go to the dang lake no more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just dont let him get his hands....uh hand on ya.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I just seen Billy lurkin' up in the spiritual forum. He gonna cast a spell on all of us.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just dont let him get his hands....uh hand on ya.



He does look kinda funny tryin' to work a fishin rod, I'll hand him that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He does look kinda funny tryin' to work a fishin rod, I'll hand him that.



Maybe he could help Mattech with that drinking issue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

The plates on donut wheel said 'Dealer'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

I'mon grab a bit to eat and hunker down, may have to ride out the storm round here tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

He done scared all yall. Wish he would come over here, I'd put him in the road.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

I got to go check on my cows, see yall after while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got to go check on my cows, see yall after while.



Don't go tryin to grab nayrn by the tail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Ain't got no T.P., KyDawg chasin heffers, I'm in a mess I tell ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Hope them scoundrels from Letahachee don't come a snoopin. I'll send'em down the road talkin back to demselves they mess wit me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg mighta messed up and caught one dem heffers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Betcha Ol' T.P. ran into SarahAnne up at the pool hall.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Betcha Ol' T.P. ran into SarahAnne up at the pool hall.



Thats my cousin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Thats my cousin





Well, I'll be dadgum! Maybe it was SusieQ!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I'll be dadgum! Maybe it was SusieQ!



Thats my stepsissy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Speakin of SusieQ, I wonder if she ever got over Bruizer. I know she tore up for the longest time bout him runnin off with Missy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

I might betta shut up!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of SusieQ, I wonder if she ever got over Bruizer. I know she tore up for the longest time bout him runnin off with Missy.


She just acted like that over Bruizer to make him feel better. Missy is Bruizers sissy so that didn't happen.


Jeff C. said:


> I might betta shut up!!


 To late Thars a well, never mind you'ell know when they show-up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> She just acted like that over Bruizer to make him feel better. Missy is Bruizers sissy so that didn't happen.
> To late Thars a well, never mind you'ell know when they show-up.



They's alot they said din happen round them parts. Many of us knowed better.

My posse is formin as we speak, cept Cletus, he havin trouble with his


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

Beggen is just going to make it worst.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Beggen is just going to make it worst.



I ain't beggen, I'm prayin!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't beggen, I'm prayin!


 That just may work!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg, I think I found Buckfiddy's theme song. I heard it on da jukebox at the Group Therapy lounge.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't know what happened, I jus woked up on the kitchen floor covered in blood with a pop-knot on the back of my head.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

My pocketbook is gone too.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Just stumbled to my truck to get my cellphone and.......somebody's done put a donut on it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Don't know what happened, I jus woked up on the kitchen floor covered in blood with a pop-knot on the back of my head.





T.P. said:


> My pocketbook is gone too.



Dagnabbit, me an KyDawg feared somthin was bad done happened to ya! You reckon it was that Letahachee crowd?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

Shanghi, You are lucky to still have your shoes.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Knocked the passenger side glass out too and ducttaped a sheet of plastic over it...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Shanghi, You are lucky to still have your shoes.



I go barefeets. Whoever it was picked the wrong man if'n he was lookin fer shoes.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

There was trouble down at the farm, somebody busted a gate stole my lectric fence charger, two bags of sweet feed, 3 balls of baleing twine and two old Desoto hub caps I used to water the chickens with. Hope TP is okay.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dagnabbit, me an KyDawg feared somthin was bad done happened to ya! You reckon it was that Letahachee crowd?



I noticed y'all two fellers wasn't around to help while I was layin in my own urine...least I think it was mine?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

I didn't expect any help BkW, especially after seein how she does K, but you two could've at least hosed me off.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Then there's 30 nickels, where was he during this event? Something fishy goins on?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

I never started no gossip about Billy.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

k got what was coming to him. and his great aunt Be is next. Well T. P. i'm glad it was urine & not my ine.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

U 2 showed up at the same time...... not to start anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

I never said nothing about nobody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I noticed y'all two fellers wasn't around to help while I was layin in my own urine...least I think it was mine?



I was tryin to round up a posse after that Jimmy Ray came ridin thru, pocket change awol, didn know what in the tarnation done happened to you, thought maybe KyDawg snuck up on that heffer too good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm startin to worry bout K.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Doggone if T.P. ain't bout come unraveled!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

If this place was a  soap show it would be called" As the Sunsets On the Farm"


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm startin to worry bout K.



K is O K


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

I aint talking no more.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was tryin to round up a posse after that Jimmy Ray came ridin thru, pocket change awol, didn know what in the tarnation done happened to you, thought maybe KyDawg snuck up on that heffer too good.



Yep, They done got us turnin on each other, that was their plan all along. Reckon why KD got all them stumps in his pasture?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Lets get Buckfiddy he started this mess.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Doggone if T.P. ain't bout come unraveled!



Sorry Jeff C, I can't find my medication. Thankin them boys that knocked me over the head done stolt my meds.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

The one armed man did it.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

k got meds and plenty of dem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

I got all my meds. I hope Drew ain't done got mixed in with the wrong crowd.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

How many arms K got?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

I just don't understand why anyone would break in and steal an old mans Viagra. Don't know if I'll make it through the night fellers. Been nice knowin ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

How many arms does Jimmy Ray have?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The one armed man did it.



His buddy is the 3 armed bandit. THAT helded up the bank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm tellin y'all, it's that Dixie Mafia! I better watch what I'm sayin.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just don't understand why anyone would break in and steal an old mans Viagra. Don't know if I'll make it through the night fellers. Been nice knowin ya.



At least they didn't steal the Desoto hub caps that you watered your chickens with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just don't understand why anyone would break in and steal an old mans Viagra. Don't know if I'll make it through the night fellers. Been nice knowin ya.



You got any oysters?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How many arms K got?



Hes got a lot of fire arms.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You got any oysters?



Billy had some but got mad because he couldn't get them open.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just don't understand why anyone would break in and steal an old mans Viagra. Don't know if I'll make it through the night fellers. Been nice knowin ya.



Thats a hard story to believe.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You got any oysters?



Immune system got built up to them.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Thats a hard story to believe.



Actually, it's not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Immune system got built up to them.



Antler powder?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

Duct tape & popsickle sticks


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Dries my nose out too bad.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Duct tape & popsickle sticks



The sticks are too long.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

That old truck just came by here and somebody on the back of it sailed an old hubcap upside of my bathroom.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The sticks are too long.



My guess is someone won't mind.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

I sure am glad you changed the subject, my blood pressure was rising fast.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> My guess is someone won't mind.



OUCH! That went right to the bone!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

Thats about all.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That old truck just came by here and somebody on the back of it sailed an old hubcap upside of my bathroom.



What kind? Will it make for a chicken dranker?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like somebody busted a water main right in front of "no thumbs house".


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buncha unskilled hoe riders.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What kind? Will it make for a chicken dranker?



It was a Desoto, 25 more feet and it woulda hit the main house.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm worrying about K.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like somebody busted a water main right in front of "no thumbs house".



Let's not point any fingers here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm worrying about K.



Has anybody seen him tonight?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Good thing this cold weather kept you inside with the bucket. That could've been dangerous during the summer.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Has anybody seen him tonight?



Other than "BkW"..... no.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Let's not point any fingers here.



You did buy a new piece of equipment recently.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Wonder what Marlene is up to nowdays?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Duct tape & popsickle sticks





T.P. said:


> The sticks are too long.





T.P. said:


> OUCH! That went right to the bone!















Y'all gone cause me to choke on my Pumpkin bread!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

I think TP painted that house too, one weekend when old "nt" was out of town. Nice color.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Has anybody seen him tonight?



I've seen him, hes a well kinda........ ummm like... u know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Wonder what Marlene is up to nowdays?



She called me from the payphone last week, we got cut off ain't heard from her since.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> She called me from the payphone last week, we got cut off ain't heard from her since.



Have you heard from K since then Jeff?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

She used to be hotter'n a farcracker 'til she got hooked up with that Jermain. He rurn't that girl.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Have you heard from K since then Jeff?



K K K thats all I keep hearing... Hey I'll be back in a minute theres' a sheriff at the door.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Have you heard from K since then Jeff?



Come to think of it, No!



T.P. said:


> She used to be hotter'n a farcracker 'til she got hooked up with that Jermain. He rurn't that girl.



She ain't all bright eyed & bushy tailed like she used to be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll get it right in a minute.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Those Carter boys just stopped by and invited me to a party. Said they had invented a new way of drankin beer and wanted me to try it. Be back in a minute.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Those Carter boys just stopped by and invited me to a party. Said they had invented a new way of drankin beer and wanted me to try it. Be back in a minute.



Dont go TP do not go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Those Carter boys just stopped by and invited me to a party. Said they had invented a new way of drankin beer and wanted me to try it. Be back in a minute.



Don't do it T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> K K K thats all I keep hearing... Hey I'll be back in a minute theres' a sheriff at the door.



They probably gonna ask you when was the last time you saw K. You might want to get a lawyer fore you answer any questions.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They probably gonna ask you when was the last time you saw K. You might want to get a lawyer fore you answer any questions.



The last time I saw him.... he was still doing the dishes


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> K K K thats all I keep hearing... Hey I'll be back in a minute theres' a sheriff at the door.



We just watchin out fer him.



KyDawg said:


> Dont go TP do not go.



I think it's too late, I hope he don't chug-a-lug.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> The last time I saw him.... he was still doing the dishes



Like they will buy that story. Get the lawyer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> The last time I saw him.... he was still doing the dishes



What was he doin with'em?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope Deercrazy don't skip none of the good parts, KyDawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

He may be one of Jimmy Ray's boys. Watch him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

I am worried about Drew, he done up and disappeared too.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

I decided not to have any of the Carter's beers. They all appeared to be eating the bottles whole and swallowing them. Cause when I got there everybody was drunk and the bottles were coming out their rectum. Didn't look like fun.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Deercrazy93, sounds like a codename.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

BkW is gone. Wonder if she went to get that lawyer?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe she will hire "no thumbs". Dont know if Basham can handle her case and Buckfiddys, could be a conflict of interest.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Yall ever notice how Jeff C disappears for several days at the time?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Deercrazy left and now mettech is here. That's strange.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Watch it Stang is taking notes, he will turn us in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He may be one of Jimmy Ray's boys. Watch him.



They may be tryin to infiltrate. 



KyDawg said:


> I am worried about Drew, he done up and disappeared too.



They mighta turned him.



T.P. said:


> I decided not to have any of the Carter's beers. They all appeared to be eating the bottles whole and swallowing them. Cause when I got there everybody was drunk and the bottles were coming out their rectum. Didn't look like fun.



Hope none of them burped.



T.P. said:


> BkW is gone. Wonder if she went to get that lawyer?



K may have been done doin them dishes.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall ever notice how Jeff C disappears for several days at the time?



Yep. I don't ask where he goes, I figure I just leave well enough alone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall ever notice how Jeff C disappears for several days at the time?



You would too if you was me.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Watch it Stang is taking notes, he will turn us in.



BkW, then deercrazy, then mattech, now strang. I'm not liking this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Reckon Strang got our back if it gets messy?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

They just jump in and right back out. What are they up to?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

WootWoot.....goin fishin Friday and Saturday....

Sorry to get off-topic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Strang gots a duck necklace....might be in that Arkansas Mafia.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon Strang got our back if it gets messy?



I ain't so sure about him, he hangs out with that feller that can't even spell his name. That rye dirt dude.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Going out in the morning and set my climber up at the farm. I gonna catch them thieves. I will be packing and have my camo on where they cant see me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> WootWoot.....goin fishin Friday and Saturday....
> 
> Sorry to get off-topic.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They just jump in and right back out. What are they up to?



Not sure but I just put my sunglasses on.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I ain't so sure about him, he hangs out with that feller that can't even spell his name. That rye dirt dude.



Them Snoqlkinzx's cant spell thier own name either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I ain't so sure about him, he hangs out with that feller that can't even spell his name. That rye dirt dude.



Not too mention, he wears that duck necklace.



KyDawg said:


> Going out in the morning and set my climber up at the farm. I gonna catch them thieves. I will be packing and have my camo on where they cant see me.



If you get a chance be careless.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Them Snoqlkinzx's cant spell thier own name either.



Half of'em don't know how to dress either.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Them Snoqlkinzx's cant spell thier own name either.



Their parents are to blame for them staying in the 4th grade for 4 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

They were from Hungary China.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Their parents are to blame for them staying in the 4th grade for 4 years.



They didn't know how to pronounce their own name, didn't know when the teacher called on'em.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They were from Hungary China.



Their parents couldn't hold a job for over a week, lucky them kids didn't starve to death.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

I always called them Snotlinx, whew that made em hot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Their parents couldn't hold a job for over a week, lucky them kids didn't starve to death.



Nobody could understand a word they said, broken Hungarian/Chinese mix.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

I am in here by myself and that is scary.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I always called them Snotlinx, whew that made em hot.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, them boys could make a 3 course meal out of a booger.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Yep, that was a goodern..


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Them naming that oldest Boy Kfynnoqqpz did not help him any.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, them boys could make a 3 course meal out of a booger.



They was skin and bones, ever last one of 'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Feller's my meds are kickin out. 

Don't yall go jumpin the gun tomorrow either.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

If you see Kfynnoqqpz tell him I said duh huh.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If you see Kfynnoqqpz tell him I said duh huh.



Will he know what you mean?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Feller's my meds are kickin out.
> 
> Don't yall go jumpin the gun tomorrow either.



It's been real Jeff C. My meds ain't workin like they should, gonna try 'em again.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Will he know what you mean?



Probably not he did not get to far in school he had to drop out to support his cousin Shelkbrermckl.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Got to get out there early in the morning on my stand to catch dem theifs.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Probably not he did not get to far in school he had to drop out to support his cousin Shelkbrermckl.



That youngest girl of theirs is the one I feel sorry for. She's got that stomach problem and has a rough time with it. Prayers sent, Farfromfartin.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Peace out, KD. Hugs and Kisses. 

Still worried about k though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That youngest girl of theirs is the one I feel sorry for. She's got that stomach problem and has a rough time with it. Prayers sent, Farfromfartin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

Here I is..... I gotta duck and hide..... Peoples after me.....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Here I is..... I gotta duck and hide..... Peoples after me.....



After we had to get all over Jeff C for postin' before 5pm, here comes K to booger it up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> After we had to get all over Jeff C for postin' before 5pm, here comes K to booger it up.



5 pm where you are, or where I are? And how did you know there was a booger on the k button.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Do I need to step in here and break this up, I am in a bad mood anyhow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do I need to step in here and break this up, I am in a bad mood anyhow.



I quit standin guard fo one day and look what happens


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I quit standin guard fo one day and look what happens



What happened.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> What happened.



Y'all invaded our 'after 5 only' sanctuary!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

I may have to run to Loews and buy some plywood and board up the windows tonight. Things are gettin bad round here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all invaded our 'after 5 only' sanctuary!!



I posted after 5, so what if it was 5 yesterday. 1am is after 5 when is the cut- off time. I didn't get the memo. So am I to blame or is it bucks fault for not memo on this critacal issue


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I posted after 5, so what if it was 5 yesterday. 1am is after 5 when is the cut- off time. I didn't get the memo. So am I to blame or is it bucks fault for not memo on this critacal issue



We need to have a talk with 'pocket change'. That is if he is alright. He's been awol, lot of shenanigans round here lately. 

T.P. was jumped from behind last night, busted him up purty good sounded like. Not sure, but mighta been that Letohatchee bunch.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We need to have a talk with 'pocket change'. That is if he is alright. He's been awol, lot of shenanigans round here lately.
> 
> T.P. was jumped from behind last night, busted him up purty good sounded like. Not sure, but mighta been that Letohatchee bunch.



Nay, It may have been his ol lady.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Nay, It may have been his ol lady.



I think he's been getting some late night call from a phone booth!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

I think somebody slipped me a mickey in my latte at Starbucks. 


Where am I at?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I think he's been getting some late night call from a phone booth!



BkW has been in the fone booth here at the dollar general store alot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

I didn't realize t p was bkws' mothers sisters aunt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think somebody slipped me a mickey in my latte at Starbucks.
> 
> 
> Where am I at?



Could be lingering effects from dat assualt you were a victim of last night.



kmckinnie said:


> BkW has been in the fone booth here at the dollar general store alot.



Ruh roh!! We've been suspectin her as an infiltrator/double agent!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

They branch kin?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

To day at work, 2 ol pick-up came by going slow & looken. #3 men in each one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Could be lingering effects from dat assualt you were a victim of last night.
> Or the close call at star bucks/
> 
> 
> ...



I think someone is tring to shift the tables around to hide their involvement.No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> To day at work, 2 ol pick-up came by going slow & looken. #3 men in each one.



Them rascals are steppin it up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Them rascals are steppin it up.



Them boys are broke and looken for quick cash. They so broke they stopped at a ol oak tree, got out circled up and shared a smoke. They only had one and shared it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally got home from the courthouse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Them boys are broke and looken for quick cash. They so broke they stopped at a ol oak tree, got out circled up and shared a smoke. They only had one and shared it.



They won't get much from buckfiddy then.



KyDawg said:


> Finally got home from the courthouse.



What'd they charge ya with this time?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Finally got home from the courthouse.



Do tou need ol no fingers the lawer.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They won't get much from buckfiddy then.
> 
> 
> 
> What'd they charge ya with this time?



I went out to the farm today to catch dem thiefs. Set my tree stand up in the woods, put my camo on and loaded the 870, just wating on em. Game warden came by and charged me with huntin deer out of season and not enough orange on. I got to arguing with em and got me for resisting arrest. I had a nip or two so go me for drinking. Course I had no license, didn't think I needed one for hunting crooks. While I was in jail they hit me again and stole all my chickens and my tree stand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I went out to the farm today to catch dem thiefs. Set my tree stand up in the woods, put my camo on and loaded the 870, just wating on em. Game warden came by and charged me with huntin deer out of season and not enough orange on. I got to arguing with em and got me for resisting arrest. I had a nip or two so go me for drinking. Course I had no license, didn't think I needed one for hunting crooks. While I was in jail they hit me again and stole all my chickens and my tree stand.



Good Lord have Mercy!!  Last night T.P., now you, I reckon I'm next.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I went out to the farm today to catch dem thiefs. Set my tree stand up in the woods, put my camo on and loaded the 870, just wating on em. Game warden came by and charged me with huntin deer out of season and not enough orange on. I got to arguing with em and got me for resisting arrest. I had a nip or two so go me for drinking. Course I had no license, didn't think I needed one for hunting crooks. While I was in jail they hit me again and stole all my chickens and my tree stand.



KD, it's the judicial system, the crooks use it to their favor evertime. Prayers sent for the chickens.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord have Mercy!!  Last night T.P., now you, I reckon I'm next.



Jeff C, I hope your getting close to the Mexican border by now. The crimes seem to be getting worse each time. They got away with my pocketbook and meds, they got KD's tree stand and his prize fightin' chickens, the good Lord only knows what they're gonna do to you. 

Run friend, run fast and far.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

I am posting from somewhere in Pennsylvania, one of those Amish guys with the sawed off shotgun just came by though.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

And I'm starting to get real curious where that $1.50 fella has been since these heinous crimes have started?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

I won't say exactly where I'm at but I just caught a ride with a fella going to wrastle some gators in a big swamp for some sort of tv show.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> And I'm starting to get real curious where that $1.50 fella has been since these heinous crimes have started?



I told yall last night to lets get him and everybody ignored me.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Going to a barn dance here later on.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am posting from somewhere in Pennsylvania, one of those Amish guys with the sawed off shotgun just came by though.



Keep an eye on them, our neighbors are Amish and they's all the time hackin' into my wifi tryin' to find good deals on car parts and even lookin' at porn.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Going to a barn dance here later on.



Gonna have a cake walk there too? I love me some chocolate cake.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

I met a man named Yoder and he told me that he would take me for a buggy ride.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I met a man named Yoder and he told me that he would take me for a buggy ride.



I heard them Amish girls really like to party!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

With all the excitement here lately, I think I just need to get drunk and go huntin'.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

I left so quick I forgot to stop and buy Beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Thinking about changing my name to PyDawg.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

I like it, what is it?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Ahhh.... them Amish got beer, they just keep it on the downlow.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

I ate 6 boiled eggs tonight. WoW.....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Earl stopped by the house tonight and tried to sell me a 8-track cassette player. Wished I had some extra cash layin around, I got some Abba tapes I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thinking about changing my name to PyDawg.



Short for Pennsylvania Dawg. Thought that would sound better that PaDawg. That would make people think I was old.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Short for Pennsylvania Dawg. Thought that would sound better that PaDawg. That would make people think I was old.



A red '78 Pacer just went by the house with a bobblehead buck rubbin' a tree on the dash. Strange.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

A buggy just came by here with a stereo blasting, real strange.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Y'all keep an eye out, I been watchin some fellers with them cualiflower ears.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all keep an eye out, I been watchin some fellers with them cualiflower ears.



Been a many a nights when I used to smoke the debils herb I wished I had cauliflower ears.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Hadn't seen you in a while Jeff C, was worryin' about you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

I am out, gonna sleep in the barn tonight.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Earl stopped by the house tonight and tried to sell me a 8-track cassette player. Wished I had some extra cash layin around, I got some Abba tapes I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am out, gonna sleep in the barn tonight.



Peace out KD. Watch out for them cats.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


>



Ain't nice to make fun of a man when he's broke. Let me guess, you've got an 8-track in every vehicle, probably even on your tractor.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Got me a portable one that plugs into the lighter socket. Got all "The Best of the Eagles", Clapton, Anne Murray and Air Supply plus a few more.

Got me one of them fancy cassettes on my tractor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hadn't seen you in a while Jeff C, was worryin' about you.



I got to worryin myself, so I came back to confirm my suspicions.



KyDawg said:


> I am out, gonna sleep in the barn tonight.



I hope you got a snuggy. Night KyDawg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

I knowed a gal in high school could fit an 8 track tape in her mouth.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I knowed a gal in high school could fit an 8 track tape in her mouth.



Wouldn't ah' done me no good to know her then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Wouldn't ah' done me no good to know her then!



We only did that to shut her up, she still garbled.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeh. Well? 

I knowed a girl in high school that could eat a cob of corn thru a barb wire fence and never get rust on her lips.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Yeh. Well?
> 
> I knowed a girl in high school that could eat a cob of corn thru a barb wire fence and never get rust on her lips.



I'm real glad I didn't know her then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Yeh. Well?
> 
> I knowed a girl in high school that could eat a cob of corn thru a barb wire fence and never get rust on her lips.



She have a nick name?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Gonna go watch out for those cauliflower ears, my meds are kickin out.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

That Pacer just came back by towing a new 21' Ranger boat. Something ain't right, I'm gonna follow them and see what kinda motor they got in that beast. May take a while to catch up with them, cause they was haulin' the mail. Gotta be aftermarket manifold or something? It's been real.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Just wanted to remind everyone that you cannot post on this thread until after 5 oclock EDT. You can view it if you are not drinking. Well other than Mattech we waive the drinking rule for him , because his having a hard time right now, what with losing his job and such.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2013)

kydawg said:


> just wanted to remind everyone that you cannot post on this thread until after 5 oclock edt. You can view it if you are not drinking. Well other than mattech we waive the drinking rule for him , because his having a hard time right now, what with losing his job and such.



k

?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Its after five somewhere and i wish i was drankin does that count


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

King


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Well it okay to do so in that case.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Watch it Jeff


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thankyou


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> She have a nick name?



Zipper


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Calm down Jeffro, remember what the doc said.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Zipper


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Dear Lord, does anybody follow rules anymore?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dear Lord, does anybody follow rules anymore?



I do.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sweetgum balls!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Bout time to hide the Easter Eggs.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I do.


You're the only one around here that does.




georgiadawgs44 said:


> Sweetgum balls!



There him is.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

I been meaning to have a serious talk with some of yall about posting early and drinking before 5 oclock. I put out a written warning earlier today, but some of you must not can read.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Anybody going to that UTV festival, hear there will be free drinks.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody going to that UTV festival, hear there will be free drinks.



They're gonna raffle off 2 UTV's, gonna have a wet t-shirt contest and it's all you can drink Billy beer. Dang right I'm gonna be there.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Leaving this coming Tuesday headed for Pasadena, Texas and spend a solid week partying at Gilley's. I hope Sissy is there.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

She's that trashy/hot type I like.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She's that trashy/hot type I like.



3-4 Hogs just went by, slowed down to crawl, then took off.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bout time to hide the Easter Eggs.



I bought 10 rabbits back a month ago and put them in the yard. There's gonna be plenty of easter eggs at my house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Sweetgum balls!



I hate them things!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 3-4 Hogs just went by, slowed down to crawl, then took off.



Were you chasing them?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate them things!!



They do not work well for emergency toilet paper!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Hate to tell you TP but rabbits dont lay eggs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Were you chasing them?



No, trying to get away!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 3-4 Hogs just went by, slowed down to crawl, then took off.



Were they Rhode Island Reds?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hate to tell you TP but rabbits dont lay eggs.



The guy selling them in the Wal Mart parking lot said they did?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The guy selling them in the Wal Mart parking lot said they did?



Was he a driving one of them VW mini buses?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hate to tell you TP but rabbits dont lay eggs.



Just went out in the yard and looked around. There is millions of eggs, very small though, I hope the kids can find them. Strange they all come out brown though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just went out in the yard and looked around. There is millions of eggs, very small though, I hope the kids can find them. Strange they all come out brown though.



How do they smell?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate them things!!



Me too!! Sorry bout the outburst there! I'd just come in from blowing and raking them dang things while looking up at all the ones that ain't fell yet. I figured this was a good place to post it cause I ain't got no use for them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hate to tell you TP but rabbits dont lay eggs.



Next thing ya know, you'll be telling us chickens don't lay Easter eggs.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was he a driving one of them VW mini buses?



Yes and he had a mini on the left rear. Do you know him?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They do not work well for emergency toilet paper!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Me too!! Sorry bout the outburst there! I'd just come in from blowing and raking them dang things while looking up at all the ones that ain't fell yet. I figured this was a good place to post it cause I ain't got no use for them!





This is the BESTESS USELESS thread ever!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

We put sweet Gum Balls in the kids Eater basket.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How do they smell?



Didn't slow down eating them long enough to smell them, good lawd them's good. The kids are gonna have a blast.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We put sweet Gum Balls in the kids Eater basket.



My Sister-in-law Puts raw eggs, worms, crickets, frogs, all kind of stuff in them! My kids won't hunt eggs with her anymore!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

This year we just gonna look for all the Easter eggs we couldn't find from last year.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 29, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> My Sister-in-law Puts raw eggs, worms, crickets, frogs, all kind of stuff in them! My kids won't hunt eggs with her anymore!



In the plastic eggs I meant to say.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yes and he had a mini on the left rear. Do you know him?



Yeah I know Him that is old "Hippie Dan, the used tire man", suprised he didn't try to sell you some Meds. That is Basham's boy from his first wife and he just got back from Oregon. Heard he lived in one of those Kommiemunes out there. He also did a stretch down in Lowndes county a few years back.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Didn't slow down eating them long enough to smell them, good lawd them's good. The kids are gonna have a blast.



Good thing you didn't step on one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

I just had some Trick or Treaters show up.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

It'd be a treat to have a trick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It'd be a treat to have a trick.



I need to go hide this $$$$.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to go hide this $$$$.



Lemme hold a dolla big man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Lemme hold a dolla big man.



It's KyDawgs. He probably won't miss a dolla.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Gonna go catch a striper in the morning. I'm excited.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry to get off-topic.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's KyDawgs. He probably won't miss a dolla.



Word is he gots more money than Barry Manilow.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Gonna go catch a striper in the morning. I'm excited.



You gonna take "Hippie Dan" with ya?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You gonna take "Hippie Dan" with ya?



No, I invited him but he said he had more rabbits to sell at the Wal Mart. Said he needed money to get him and his 7 other hippie friends to the UTV festival.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Gonna go catch a striper in the morning. I'm excited.



You gonna need mo than a dolla. 

Oh, you said striper!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, I left out one of the p's. Stripper.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Wonder if Billy will be at the UTV festival?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sorry, I left out one of the p's. Stripper.





BTW......Good Luck on them strippers. Hope you hook a big one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

If Buckfiddy was smart he'd show up.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Dolla ana haff ain't been here in a while......what's he up too??


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Would not be surprised if he is out cruising with Hippie Dan.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if Billy will be at the UTV festival?



Doubt it. Last time they had that motorized scooter festival, he got pretty drunk and said some very rude things to the topless scooter queen. Scooter bouncers roughed him up real good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dolla ana haff ain't been here in a while......what's he up too??



Might be goin to that utv fest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

Catch you boys later, T.P. and KyDawg. 

Hope y'all tear'em up T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Doubt it. Last time they had that motorized scooter festival, he got pretty drunk and said some very rude things to the topless scooter queen. Scooter bouncers roughed him up real good.



He did get a DUI or 2 on his scooter.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Somebody salted my radish bed.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He did get a DUI or 2 on his scooter.



No he was tellin' the scooter queen that her rack was too small. Which it was, probably wouldn't of even held one bag of groceries.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch you boys later, T.P. and KyDawg.
> 
> Hope y'all tear'em up T.P.



Peace out Jeff C. Kd, peace out to you too, I'm outta here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Night hope you catch a big one.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Afternoon guys didn't think 5 oclock would ever get here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon guys didn't think 5 oclock would ever get here.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon guys didn't think 5 oclock would ever get here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

What are yall doing up at 3am in the morning, I just got up to see what Odell was barking at.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 30, 2013)

Little Jimmy Jr's cousin was shot last night over at Fred's Bar and Grill, something about tazering one of the waitress' over the wrong beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry about posting early but I took my might time meds this morning by mistake. They should have shut Fred's down when they caught them selling that goat jerkey.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 30, 2013)

Can you believe this idiot?

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7729211&postcount=17

Reminds me so much of those Jennings boys at the end of Hooper street, bunch'a thugs.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

I thought you posted that.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I thought you posted that.



No! I am a much respected staple of my community. Some folks!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

I dont chase my own cows with ATV's but it is fun to chase some if I dont know who owns them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

I think we need to fill out a missing persons report on Buckfiddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

Thinkin about runnin down to the Skinny Pig for some BBQ.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

I wonder if MaryJo still works there?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Think she got fired for flirting with customers.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Saw where they stole a car over by the creek.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think she got fired for flirting with customers.



Ain't no sense in me goin then. She was the only reason I went to Skinny Pig.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no sense in me goin then. She was the only reason I went to Skinny Pig.



I think she is working at that payday loan place, where they hold your check and only charge 30% a week interest.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 30, 2013)

Not bad! wish I had a job, Id go by there.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

BKW is lurking.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Not bad! wish I had a job, Id go by there.



I thin all you really need is a checkbook.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> BKW is lurking.



U wish


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

Went on up to the Skinny Pig and got a couple bbq sammiches, they's expensive. Probably has somethin to do with them skinny pigs not yieldin all that much.

New gal in there named Dagmar, they ain't gotta worry bout her flirtin.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> U wish



No I dont, I am afraid of what you may have done to K.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Went on up to the Skinny Pig and got a couple bbq sammiches, they's expensive. Probably has somethin to do with them skinny pigs not yieldin all that much.
> 
> New gal in there named Dagmar, they ain't gotta worry bout her flirtin.



Dont mess with her she keep No Thumbs books for him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont mess with her she keep No Thumbs books for him.



You ain't gotta worry about that.....she's meaner'n a snake. Kind of on the homely side too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Are you saying she would make a frieght train take a dirt road.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are you saying she would make a frieght train take a dirt road.



Had to hang a hambone round her neck so the dogs would play wit her.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

I think TP is playing bingo out at the club tonight. I hope they dont catch him trying to cheat again.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Went on up to the Skinny Pig and got a couple bbq sammiches, they's expensive. Probably has somethin to do with them skinny pigs not yieldin all that much.
> 
> New gal in there named Dagmar, they ain't gotta worry bout her flirtin.



She musta gone ta pieces wen she quit doin the weather, she was sho nuff hawt back den


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> She musta gone ta pieces wen she quit doin the weather, she was sho nuff hawt back den



Dont tell me that is the same lady?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No I dont, I am afraid of what you may have done to K.



k is in a better place.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Say it aint so K.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

TP done stirred up a hornet nest on the Deer forum.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes he has! I wonder if those people cut access to other propertys with those cables. Just saying...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

The grandbaby wanted a easter bunny and I was going out to get him one then realized rabbit season just went out. May have to slip out tonight with my spotlight to get one.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> TP done stirred up a hornet nest on the Deer forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



No No:


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No No:



I know it's before 5pm, and I apologize, I just need for someone to tell me if what I did was wrong?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Stirrin a hornet's nest? 

Long as I ain't in close proximity.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I know it's before 5pm, and I apologize, I just need for someone to tell me if what I did was wrong?



No You are okay, I posted before 5pm yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

We rode out by Billy's trailer this afternoon and they were hiding the turnips. Couldn't afford no eggs. Threw all thier money away on beer I guess, looked like they had plenty of them


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We rode out by Billy's trailer this afternoon and they were hiding the turnips. Couldn't afford no eggs. Threw all thier money away on beer I guess, looked like they had plenty of them



We just looked for what we couldn't find from last Easter. I thought I found one, turned out to be a duck egg.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

Billy has had a rough life from the get-go. When his sister got pregnant by that guy down at the pool hall back in '72, we all said the kid would never amount to much, and little Billy has proven us right.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Dont know which one of those little ones it was, but looked like one of them had found the prize turnip, and all them other youngins was chasing him around they yard throwing empty beer cans at him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know which one of those little ones it was, but looked like one of them had found the prize turnip, and all them other youngins was chasing him around they yard throwing empty beer cans at him.



Must have been a good'un.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know which one of those little ones it was, but looked like one of them had found the prize turnip, and all them other youngins was chasing him around they yard throwing empty beer cans at him.



Probably Clemus, Rodneys youngest boy. He's been hit with more Blue Ribbons than the Kentucky State Champion market hog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Them youngins will have stomach aches tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Ain't gonna be long, I'mon have to have a flashlight to find eggs.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't gonna be long, I'mon have to have a flashlight to find eggs.



Need you a pack of beagle hounds, they'll find a rabbit egg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Need you a pack of beagle hounds, they'll find a rabbit egg.





How bout duck eggs, my Lab should work for that.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout duck eggs, my Lab should work for that.



I would think he would!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I would think he would!



My other dog, Boudreaux, is part cajun, he can make a meal outta anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Probably Clemus, Rodneys youngest boy. He's been hit with more Blue Ribbons than the Kentucky State Champion market hog.



I'll tell you one thing that boy sho can run. He was proud of that turnip.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Come to think of it old Rodney was pretty fast when the Police was behind him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Everybody done up and vanished.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Come to think of it old Rodney was pretty fast when the Police was behind him.



Fast as a man could be on a 10 speed anyways!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Everybody done up and vanished.



I'm still here hiding I the closet. I heard a noise.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

BkW is lurking again.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 31, 2013)

gjbv hfd ouvy


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> BkW is lurking again.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm still here hiding I the closet. I heard a noise.



Been chasing Basham's cows again aint ya?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


>


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been chasing Basham's cows again aint ya?



Yeah, I got on my kids Honder fiddy and chased one of his Herefords til she fell and broke a hip.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



Remember how quickly K went missing TP.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Remember how quickly K went missing TP.



Ain't heard a word out of K in 3 days now. I'm gonna call the authorities in the morning. I didn't like the way BkW said "K is in a better place".....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Ain't heard a word out of K in 3 days now. I'm gonna call the authorities in the morning. I didn't like the way BkW said "K is in a better place".....



It is hard to get in a much better place than the Big Bend.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

K has disappeared from the bigfoot thread, I know something is wrong.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is hard to get in a much better place than the Big Bend.



I'm thinking he's not in the North Carolina woods chasing Bigfoot either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

I think some zombies are prowling around. I've been layin low.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Was it him or Buckfiddy that was trying to hire No Thumbs.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out what BkW stands for.... A lot of bad people had three initials.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was it him or Buckfiddy that was trying to hire No Thumbs.



By the looks of it they both hired him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff is going to Newark, we may not see too much more of him either.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

I thought he was going to New England? That's a long flight over the ocean.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> By the looks of it they both hired him.



I tried to tell them, you should have warned them about Basham, you know they listen to you better than me, since I talked them into that pyramid scheme about airplanes.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I tried to tell them, you should have warned them about Basham, you know they listen to you better than me, since I talked them into that pyramid scheme about airplanes.



They don't listen to me much either after I hooked them both up into the Avon for men. But I really thought it would take off better than it did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm goin up there and buyin me one them big gulps.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Well we cant get em all right.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

I like jelly.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm goin up there and buyin me one them big gulps.



Reckon you'll see any Yankees? If you do happen to run across one take a picture.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

I been up there and it aint near as far as  they would like you think it is I saw a sign that said Albany 150 miles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Boyz....I'mon call it for the evenin. I'm gonna miss y'all and this thread, keep it going while I'm gone. Hope I make it back, could get dangerous up yonder. Y'all stay outta trouble.......don't be messin with them Nova Scotians until I get back.

 T.P. and KyDawg!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a safe and prosperous trip my friend.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

Yessir, be careful and have fun! Call Basham if'n you get into something that you can't get out of.

Hey and watch out for that BkW chick....I don't trust her..


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll tell ya what happened to "k" , he got some new camo called "lost in the woods". Ain't seen him  sence... When he takes it off,we'll find him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Got a feeling that I dont want to be there when they take it off of him.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 31, 2013)

Hes' a white boy.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 31, 2013)

I also got him new cayons and a book to color in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


>


 Things never change.



T.P. said:


>



Of all my friends


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Things never change.
> 
> 
> 
> Of all my friends



Keep an eye on your enemies, keep both eyes on your friends......


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Keep an eye on your enemies, keep both eyes on your friends......



How true! Well get in line.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2013)

Not only did that old oil burning chevy come by here, but it stopped. Then left in a cloud of smoke running on 5 cylinders.
I need him to come back and run more skeeters off.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2013)

That's pretty good for a chevy running on 5 cylinders. Most of their their V8's will only run on 4.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's pretty good for a chevy running on 5 cylinders. Most of their their V8's will only run on 4.



I think it was fatty McCrackers boy


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I think it was fatty McCrackers boy



Yep even his truck only half works!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep even his truck only half works!



It was just a little over half. Bet he wanted to cut my lawn, but thats what my neighbors do for nada.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2013)

Mesicans can always hook you up wid da good stuff too!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2013)

Ky, here dawgie, here dawgie.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Ky, here dawgie, here dawgie.



I hope BkW hasn't done something to him!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

I saw some terrible sights tonight, no need to talk about them on here because some of you will need your sleep tonight, but I took the wife to a a sale at Opry mills and the the sign said, one half off
So I took half my clothes off like the rest of the Kentucky people. Most of them the went to jail.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 1, 2013)

I have returned. I hit some had some hard times there for a few days. My computer got a virus and has been down. I believe it originated from this very thread, or Billy is a computer hacker and shut me down. I got a good whoopin the other day and it was 2 days before the swellin around my eyes went down so I could see. It seems y'all have had a lot  going on as well, it will take a while for me to get caught  up. It warms my heart to know y'all missed me. Dawg that search party you sent missed me at the liquor store by a just few minutes yesterday.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like you have had a pretty rough go of it Buckfiddy, aint been no bed of Roses over here either. Somebody stole the recliner I had on my front porch.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like you have had a pretty rough go of it Buckfiddy, aint been no bed of Roses over here either. Somebody stole the recliner I had on my front porch.



There's been a rash of furniture thievery goin' round these parts too. Somebody took my truck bench seat out of my living room the other night while we's gone to the store.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> There's been a rash of furniture thievery goin' round these parts too. Somebody took my truck bench seat out of my living room the other night while we's gone to the store.



They didn't get that coffee table you made out of PBR bottles did they?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

No, but they knocked it down and it's took me until last night to re-build it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> No, but they knocked it down and it's took me until last night to re-build it.



Wish I had know about it I would have been glad to come over there and help you empty some of them.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I had know about it I would have been glad to come over there and help you empty some of them.



I should have asked for some help, I don't remember much of the last week.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't feel so bad now about our home made book case thats missing now. We can always get some more milk cretes and scape 1x12 boards to make another one.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm just glad they didn't get my spool table. Many memories have been made while sitting around it on our 5 gallon chairs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

BkW got a cwp approved.... Now that squrit gun is safe to carry in her purse & it don't leak.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

Some people think we rich, we have 3 spool tables!! 2 inside. And old boat seat mounted on our buckets.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Some people think we rich, we have 3 spool tables!! 2 inside. And old boat seat mounted on our buckets.



Go somewhere else if all your gonna do is flaunt and brag.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

You cant hide money.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

He's worse than a Duck Commander.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Bet I got more pink falmingos in my yard than he does.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bet I got more pink falmingos in my yard than he does.



Now you braggen about your messicans dressed in pink.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

I bet he don't even have a old hot tub out back for the kids to swim in during the summer.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

I sure hope Jeff is okay up there in N.Y. city.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

We don't try to hide it. In the liven room we have 4 wheel barrells with the handels on the floor like recliners. They nice with our homemade chicken feather pillows.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I bet he don't even have a old hot tub out back for the kids to swim in during the summer.



Your rite there, good call. we have a truck bed with a plastic liner. Put a trollen motor in it for a whirl pool effect.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

Everyone of our grandkids get a redrider for there 6th birthday.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I sure hope Jeff is okay up there in N.Y. city.



Yep, he's been on my mind right heavy like today. I asked the Lord to keep an eye on him around them city folk. I remember that time he went over to Athens. He wasn't the same after that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

Jeff is a big boy! He needs to see the big city folks. I just hope he stays away from the ones with purple lip stick.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Jeff is a big boy! He needs to see the big city folks. I just hope he stays away from the ones with purple lip stick.



I think after the Athens visit, he learned his lesson about purple lipstick.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

I wish I had gave Him my cousins phone # down in Albany. He would hope him out if he had to.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

BkW is cooken me fried turkey breast that she shot this weekend. Now thats a good stawker.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

My wife is going to knitting class tonight. Think I will get her to drop me off at the Wagon Wheel. Might have a few brews and try out that new poker machine they got. I heard Billy hit it for $150 last week.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

So you have a knitter for a wife. No wonder we never seen a pic of her.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah that is what I will do, stop at the Wagon Wheel and have a few Brews.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought the Wagon Wheel got shut down? I heard they was selling watered down Budweiser? I been over at the Busted Spoke ever since they got their marijuana license.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah that is what I will do, stop at the Wagon Wheel and have a few Brews.



She is just a beginner, and I dont like to brag like you do.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep gonna go hit that new Poker machine a few licks. See yall in a couple of hours.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

Them things are rigged for billy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

You sayin' they "Billyrigged"?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's a picture of Jeff C. up in New Yark City.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You sayin' they "Billyrigged"?


 Very few understand us on here. My mic drink hit da screen on that one


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

Dem nycity girles like dat. Anyone who can whip it out that quick will do good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Here's a picture of Jeff C. up in New Yark City.





kmckinnie said:


> Dem nycity girles like dat. Anyone who can whip it out that quick will do good.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't let me cause yo drank to leak out yo mouth.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so glad BkW let me out of da dawg house.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

BkW calls yall Dem,,, She see me LOL and says you talken to dem.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm so glad BkW let me out of da dawg house.



She let you have yo pants back?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW calls yall Dem,,, She see me LOL and says you talken to dem.



What do you call us when she talkin to us?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She let you have yo pants back?


 most of them.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like you have had a pretty rough go of it Buckfiddy, aint been no bed of Roses over here either. Somebody stole the recliner I had on my front porch.



That's odd...I came home today from work and somebody left a old lazy boy on my front porch. Had what looked like blood stains all over it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

I wonder how much KD has lost by now?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Did not get to play the new poker machine. Kenny P was playing it when I got there and he was drinking moonshine. I have never seen so many empty quarter wrappers in my life. They were piled 6 inches deep on the floor and he was cussing that mochine like a sailor. I guess I had been there an hour when he reaches in to that pouch on his wheelchair, pulls a gun and proceeds to put 6 bullets right  in the middle of a full house he missed by one card. Needless to say they kicked him and Billy out. Billy was giving him the moonshine I think.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

Kenny P has been stopped I'll bet a hundred times for drinkin and driving that wheelchair, the DA just can't make it stick. Kenny has got the best lawyer in Warford County.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Kenny P has been stopped I'll bet a hundred times for drinkin and driving that wheelchair, the DA just can't make it stick. Kenny has got the best lawyer in Warford County.



It aint Basham is it?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

You know from Dewy, Basham and Often.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't hire Basham for your divorce lawyer, she'll get the goldmine and you'll get the shaft.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Don't hire Basham for your divorce lawyer, she'll get the goldmine and you'll get the shaft.



I warned you not to use that secret number Buck. I said, Fiddy dont use that number.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 2, 2013)

During the hearing I'd look at him wanting a thumbs up that everything was going good. Never got one.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I warned you not to use that secret number Buck. I said, Fiddy dont use that number.



I have no one to blame but myself dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

I think they should close that Wagon Wheel down, it aint nothing but a clip joint. The wife came in and got me and by the time we got back to the truck somebody had stole my Jumper cables and all my empty beer can off of it. I dont know how I will get her car started in the morning. That is gonna cost me because Wednesday is usally her best day for picking up those empty beer cans by the road.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I have no one to blame but myself dawg.



Next time send it off in a letter to yourself.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

K's wife done went and got one of those ccw permit's. And he is glad he got out of the Dawg house. I am worried about him.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It aint Basham is it?



Nope, he's using Cletie Johnson, the meanest woman in the Tri-County area. She's only lost one case and that was the first case she tried. Judge Peterson disappeared two days later and has never been seen again.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nope, he's using Cletie Johnson, the meanest woman in the Tri-County area. She's only lost one case and that was the first case she tried. Judge Peterson disappeared two days later and has never been seen again.



I might need her I am thinking about suing myself again.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> K's wife done went and got one of those ccw permit's. And he is glad he got out of the Dawg house. I am worried about him.



I worry about him to, cause I know his wife well. She even snores mean like.
Opps hey thats me we talken about.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

If I was you I would stay out of Crawfordville for a while.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> K's wife done went and got one of those ccw permit's. And he is glad he got out of the Dawg house. I am worried about him.



Like I said before, folks with three initials frighten me. BkW, that just sounds mean.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Kenny P just came by doing about 8 miles an hour on that scooter thing and there were 3 county cars with blue lights on right behind him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

What does the P stand for? poor kenny. runnen from the law.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Think his last name is Parks. He is filthy rich and owns that big mansion out on Beaver Lake, You have probably seen him over around St. Marks a time or two.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 2, 2013)

For the last 30 minutes there's been a midget on a tricycle, drinkin a Schlitz, riding back and forth in front of my house. If he rolls by again I'm going out there and see if he has one I can drink.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2013)

Was that Schlitz a tall boy. I bet that did make him look short.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 3, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Was that Schlitz a tall boy. I bet that did make him look short.



Yep it was the tall boy. Had a whole cooler full of em on a little trailer he pulled behind the tricycle.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2013)

Was his dog with him, Named him "Twice"


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2013)

I asked him why he named him "Twice". He said he never came when he called him "Once".


----------



## T.P. (Apr 3, 2013)

Billy has two dogs. One is "Stop" the other is "NO".


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 3, 2013)

I just stuck my head out the window and hollered "It's my money and I need it now!" Like on tv, but nuttin happened.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2013)

Years ago Billy had a dog that would ride in the basket on his bycycle. I cant remember what he called him.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Years ago Billy had a dog that would ride in the basket on his bycycle. I cant remember what he called him.



I remember that dog, he would hold a flashlight in his mouth when him and Billy went to the store after dark. Billy lost him that night they were going down the hill at the old Johnson place and the batteries died. I can't think of his name either.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I remember that dog, he would hold a flashlight in his mouth when him and Billy went to the store after dark. Billy lost him that night they were going down the hill at the old Johnson place and the batteries died. I can't think of his name either.



Billy stayed drunk for 3 months after that. He cant look at a  D cell to this day.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 3, 2013)

I seen him trying to put a 9 volt in his flashlight the other day.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

I might be mistaken.......but I think i just saw a blank panther...........

what y'all talking about?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2013)

Watch ry dirt, he will turn us in.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Watch ry dirt, he will turn us in.



I don't trust a man who spells his name one way but pronounces it another. Like he's hiding from something.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 3, 2013)

Billy has a new dog with a candle in his mouth now. He says the batteries will never let him down again.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 3, 2013)

I hope Jeff C. ain't got no purple lipstick on him again.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2013)

Well at least he got rid of that pet possum.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy has a new dog with a candle in his mouth now. He says the batteries will never let him down again.



Is that dog black? I think he named him "brownie"


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

A truck just went by with a load of pinestraw. It was going slow and was looken at Rosea. Thats our pet goat. She has a bell around her neck cause her horns don't work.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

They just came back by. One was grinnen and had a gold tooth.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> They just came back by. One was grinnen and had a gold tooth.



That was Jimmy and James. Jimmy don't smile none cause his teefs is rotted out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

One was talken while holden his hand to his mouth. The one with the gold tooth asked how long we had the goat.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> One was talken while holden his hand to his mouth. The one with the gold tooth asked how long we had the goat.



Better bring that goat in the house tonight.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Better bring that goat in the house tonight.



This**


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

BkW just left to go to wally world.... Some others in the turkey talk are talken about BANNING dekes for hunting,,,, So we are going to buy everyone we can find before everyone else rushes to get them just like the ammo.. I suggest yall do the same.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

That mexican guy is suspposed to bring a load of that pine straw, prolly got the address wrong.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

The garbage truck just came by and retured our trash: Seems the check got lost in the mail. Not our day!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

I saw Billy on top of his trailer today. Dont Know if it had a leak, but I did hear something on my scanner about gunshots over there last night.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

Bkw is out there and she knows it getting dark,shes hollaring something about where the sun don't shine.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank goodness for peeps like M/C


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

Sweet 16: Have yall ever looked down the end of a sawed off D/B 16 ga and loaded the thrash back up......


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw Billy on top of his trailer today. Dont Know if it had a leak, but I did hear something on my scanner about gunshots over there last night.



I saw him too, he was getting his frisbee down. In the late 70's back in California he was top dog in Frisbee tournaments. That boy could make that plastic disk walk the walk and talk the talk.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I saw him too, he was getting his frisbee down. In the late 70's back in California he was top dog in Frisbee tournaments. That boy could make that plastic disk walk the walk and talk the talk.



Of course when he dominated the Frisbee scene he had to show off even more, fame and fortune just wasn't enough. I told him from the get-go that no one was man enough to use a 20" harrow disk as a Frisbee, it was way to dangerous.

He never would listen, though. It sure did look cool when he launched that big disk skywards, but when it turned and came back to Billy it was proven he was just a common man as his right arm lay severed on the ground. The crowd never came to watch Billy again.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I saw him too, he was getting his frisbee down. In the late 70's back in California he was top dog in Frisbee tournaments. That boy could make that plastic disk walk the walk and talk the talk.



Was that when he had both arms?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

I was there, a lab ran out to catch it before that happened. Enuff said.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was that when he had both arms?





T.P. said:


> Of course when he dominated the Frisbee scene he had to show off even more, fame and fortune just wasn't enough. I told him from the get-go that no one was man enough to use a 20" harrow disk as a Frisbee, it was way to dangerous.
> 
> He never would listen, though. It sure did look cool when he launched that big disk skywards, but when it turned and came back to Billy it was proven he was just a common man as his right arm lay severed on the ground. The crowd never came to watch Billy again.




Yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Billy won the VFW horseshoe tournament 7 years in a row. Course he threw right handed back then.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

I rewired my house with speaker wire today. That way I will hear trouble before it develops.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I rewired my house with speaker wire today. That way I will hear trouble before it develops.



That was wrong on sooo many levels.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That was wrong on sooo many levels.



I looked at that and


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

Billy & jimmy where tellen me about dating some girls joined at the hips, There was 3 of them called the trimeseze thriplets. What was there names?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Buckfiddy is lurking, think Basham advised him not to post anymore.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2013)

He's gone now, Basham must have crawled his tail about peeping.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He's gone now, Basham must have crawled his tail about peeping.



Peeping...what have you heard? I gotta call Basham.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

If Basham told me to stay on the ground I would climb a tree.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 4, 2013)

You know my neighbor T.P. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Old Bashams car broke down one day out there on the bypass and he was out by the road trying to hitchhike back to town. Wouldn't nobody pick him up beacause everybody thought old "no thumbs" was giving them a bad gesture.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> You know my neighbor T.P. ?



Yeah, Basham crawled me pretty good too.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 4, 2013)

I called Basham's night emergency number he gave me, operator said it had been disconnected.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

I told you and told you Buck to use the secret number!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Wonder if Jeff been up to the top of that Umpire State Building yet?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

I think I will go down there to North Florida and see if K know where I can find some mullet gizzards.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Very odd how every one of yall dissappear at the same time. I think all of you have Basham on retainer. He aint the only lawyer around I got one by the name of Merry Pason.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Very odd how every one of yall dissappear at the same time. I think all of you have Basham on retainer. He aint the only lawyer around I got one by the name of Merry Pason.



My retainer just ran out and Basham kicked me to the side. He knew I was good for it. He needs to be put in a toe sack and dropped in the river.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My retainer just ran out and Basham kicked me to the side. He knew I was good for it. He needs to be put in a toe sack and dropped in the river.



I told you he was crooked. I knew that from the time he represented that girl what claimed she got burned by hot popcorn down at the Bilouxi theatre watching that double feature of the "Blob" and the "Toe fungus from McRae".


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My retainer just ran out and Basham kicked me to the side. He knew I was good for it. He needs to be put in a toe sack and dropped in the river.



I just found out he sold me out, took money from the people that are falsely accusing me of crimes I did not commit. I say we go get him T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

I need to like horseshoes, all the old men around here are throwing them now, but they just stress me out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ate at the bar-b-que place down the road. A shady lookin' character came in trying to use a two dollar bill.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Did he have a scar under he left eye?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

Went to a funeral today. Not sure who died, I was just bored and turned on my lights followed the hearse.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did he have a scar under he left eye?



Not sure, he was wearing a ski mask.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Now that is way wrong.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

I shot a flying squirrel roost today, killed a pretty good mess of them. Fixing to put them on the grill.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now that is way wrong.



Well, he didn't know.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I shot a flying squirrel roost today, killed a pretty good mess of them. Fixing to put them on the grill.



We used to spotlight them at night. Them suckers are hard to hit out of a truck, in the dark, on the wing.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

I need to update my avatar. I'd like to have one with a double handful of big honkin' mugs in it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Thinking about going out tonight and try to get a couple of turkeys, I know right where they are roosting.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thinking about going out tonight and try to get a couple of turkeys, I know right where they are roosting.



Good luck. I think hens are legal after dark.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I saw George Jones at Hooters today.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think I saw George Jones at Hooters today.



Was he drivin' his lawn mower?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Was he drivin' his lawn mower?



Yes, and he did not look a day over 80.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Man those flying Squirrels were good, I basted them in my secret polk salad sauce. mmmm mmm mmm


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thinking about going out tonight and try to get a couple of turkeys, I know right where they are roosting.



Got anybody to hold a light for ya?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

Be right back. My German Shepherd just killed a doe and I'm gonna skin and quarter it right quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Got anybody to hold a light for ya?



That Game warden from Smithville usally does it. He is Billy's nephew.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Stopped by the wagon wheel this afternoon. Lorraine was in there drinking with Bashham. Wonder what that's all about?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm still over at the Broken Spoke, they got free Wi-Fi.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm still over at the Broken Spoke, they got free Wi-Fi.



Prolly dont have a bullet hole in their poker machine either.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Prolly dont have a bullet hole in their poker machine either.



No, but Sandra did stab a guy last week for having loaded dice.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 5, 2013)

Just found that midget on the tricycle passed out in the ditch by my mailbox. There are 7 empty Schlitz tall boy cans lying by him.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> No, but Sandra did stab a guy last week for having loaded dice.



That's the reason I dont go over there anymore. They have trouble every weekend. Plus I am barred.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Just found that midget on the tricycle passed out in the ditch by my mailbox. There are 7 empty Schlitz tall boy cans lying by him.



Why would a midget be drinking a tall boy?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Buck aint go over that bath he took from Basham, I think he is taking a few too many nips and seeing things.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey T.P. I just noticed that today is dkitchens birthday, have you heard from him lately.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Why would a midget be drinking a tall boy?



To compensate a height problem. I got the rest of his tall boys out of the cooler for later. He must of been pedalin' pretty good. Dented up his fender pretty bad when he left the road.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Okay Buck who is the skirt next to the still?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T.P. I just noticed that today is dkitchens birthday, have you heard from him lately.



Nope, last I talked to dkitchens he was makin' some sort of Mexican burritos for supper. He's probably in dbathroom.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nope, last I talked to dkitchens he was makin' some sort of Mexican burritos for supper. He's probably in dbathroom.



Wont ever forget his post about the Albino skunk sitting on his snowman.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 5, 2013)

That's my gf tooquarters.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wont ever forget his post about the Albino skunk sitting on his snowman.





Yeah, he was a trip. I loved his "Live from the cell" threads.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> That's my gf tooquarters.



You outkicked your coverage then.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You outkicked your coverage then.



Yeah, Billy would be proud of buckfiddy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

The niegbors are having a party tonight and things are getting kinda outta hand, I am going over there and straighten thing out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The niegbors are having a party tonight and things are getting kinda outta hand, I am going over there and straighten thing out.



Are they playing salsa music?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Are they playing salsa music?



Not anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Dave Ramsey called me today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Good night Useless ones. See yall tomorrow around 5 oclock.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 5, 2013)

I just realized Schlitz beer ain't that good...even if it's free.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

Good night, KD. I sure hope Jeff C. is doing well in the big city.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 5, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I just realized Schlitz beer ain't that good...even if it's free.



Kind like why pay for the cow if you can get the milk for free? Cause the milk is sour.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hope Jeff C. is ok...the big city will eat you alive if you ain't careful. Good night John Boy.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

Bueller...Bueller...anyone?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

Been down getting my oil changed and I heard someone say "Dr. Jones, your car is ready", I turned around and it was Billy getting into his Pacer.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

That is odd, I saw him today trying to sell some old electric motors.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

How was he selling them? As scrap metal? Or was he taking out the copper windings and selling the copper?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> How was he selling them? As scrap metal? Or was he taking out the copper windings and selling the copper?



As scrap metal, the man told him he would make more money if he took the copper windings out. Billy mumbled something about needing two hands to do that.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

Did you read abut this piece of trash?



http://gillin.com/blog/wp-content/man lets kids run over cow with Detroit powered atv/2009/01/T.P.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

Does Billy like golf?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Does Billy like golf?



He doesn't. But he wants to so badly.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Probably did not have any land of his own for them to ride on.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Guess whose birthday it is.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

Ibedawg, Wild Bills Boy done turnt 41 on us.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

T.p. were you drivin' or ridin' in that trail cam pic sinclar1 posted?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Buckfiddy's baby is a moonshiner but he loves her still.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> T.p. were you drivin' or ridin' in that trail cam pic sinclar1 posted?



I was drivin. McRae had already gotten drunk and put on his Robin suit like an idiot. I told him how stupid he looked but he wouldn't listen.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Buckfiddy's baby is a moonshiner but he loves her still.



LoL..


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Buckfiddy's baby is a moonshiner but he loves her still.



She wants me to take down that pic. She's afraid it will cause her to lose her job up at the Waffle House.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Bout time to update my Avatar


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

Just had a pregnant cat show up at the house. I hate cats.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Wife invited some friends over for grilled steaks, but I forgot to get the charcoal, so I am going to fry them in my fishfryer.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wife invited some friends over for grilled steaks, but I forgot to get the charcoal, so I am going to fry them in my fishfryer.



Don't forget to add garlic and pasta sauce. It'll make that flavor "POP".


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Don't forget to add garlic and pasta sauce. It'll make that flavor "POP".



Them steaks are popping enough as it is. Peanut oil popped out and landed on my walker's tail. Best race I have heard out of him he got behind one of them panthers several years ago.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

I also love a good boiled steak.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

I have cooked a steak in the dishwasher before.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Dont say it TP


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

I like ketchup on my dishwasher steaks.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont say it TP



I've put a weenie in my dishwasher.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Told you not to


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

Wha I did?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

We sent out for pizza, they charge about $25 extra to bring it up here. The steaks wern't a big hit, even Odell would not eat them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

They delivered the pizzas in that old truck. Could not tell who was driving, but some  kid brought them to the door. One of them was half gone.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They delivered the pizzas in that old truck. Could not tell who was driving, but some  kid brought them to the door. One of them was half gone.



Did the truck still have a donut on it? Which of the pizzas was half gone? The meat lovers special?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did the truck still have a donut on it? Which of the pizzas was half gone? The meat lovers special?



Yes and yes, how did you know?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

When is Jeff C gonna be back? He is coming back isn't he? He sure needs to know about the pizza deliverin' donut truck.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Did they fly up there?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes and yes, how did you know?



Billy is a meat lover from way back. He used to work at Dominos. Of course that was before.....well, no need in talking about it again.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did they fly up there?



He called and sounded pretty high, so, I guess he did.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy is a meat lover from way back. He used to work at Dominos. Of course that was before.....well, no need in talking about it again.



I was afraid you were going to tell me that his dog ate it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I was afraid you were going to tell me that his dog ate it.



If it had of been the Veggie lovers, I would have said the dog ate it. Billy don't share his meat with nobody, not even the dog that held the flashlight for him. I still can't remember that dog's name.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

One of these days I hope to meet me a reggae star. Billy tried the hip-hop scene for a while but he just couldn't master the beatbox.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

He called that 3 legged dog rithmatic.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

It's Saturday night and there's a party going on summers that I weren't invited to.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Heard Basham was having a throw down tonight. Celebrating his 
6th marriage.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

I wouldn't go to a Basham party if he was serving free booze. At least I don't think I would.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard Basham was having a throw down tonight. Celebrating his
> 6th marriage.



And why is he celebrating his 6th? Ain't he on his 8th?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I wouldn't go to a Basham party if he was serving free booze. At least I don't think I would.



You could challenge him to a thumb rassling contest.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You could challenge him to a thumb rassling contest.



I did that when we were on a break at my trail. He beat me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

He beat T.P. one time with his index finger. Course T won the fight.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He beat T.P. one time with his index finger. Course T won the fight.



Yep, we left the Broken Spoke with our hands cuffed behind us that night. Well, I did. Billy left in a hand cuff.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

I saw a spider on my computer.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw a spider on my computer.



On the internet or a live one?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

I lost my 243 in the woods somewhere.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

What-up, K.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> On the internet or a live one?



Think it was a fox spider.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Basham must still have that gag order on K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 6, 2013)

Not much.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

I had a pet tarantula, tooquarters didn't like it. Said I had to choose, her or my spidey. She makes good giggle juice so I chose her.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

K aint saying much. Heard he had been seen up there on hwy 319 at the state line Liquor store.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

I just ate a left over Easter Egg I found in the yard today. Had a funny tastin' twang to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I just ate a left over Easter Egg I found in the yard today. Had a funny tastin' twang to it.



Was it pickled?


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was it pickled?



Didn't taste like it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Was you pickled?


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was you pickled?



Not as of yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Just poured the last of Mudracing's wine. I got to go see that boy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just poured the last of Mudracing's wine. I got to go see that boy.



He makes the best toilet wine I ever tasted.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

It seems to taste best when he brews it in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Have you ever tried his bathtub Gin?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

Didn't know he had a bathtub gin? That boys gettin' all fancy smancy wih his micro toiletry brews.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Dont mention Gin to Billy, he just cant handle it. You remeber that July fourth picnic when he got drunk on it dont you?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2013)

Yep, never seen a man eat a live chicken before. Well, other than Ozzy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, never seen a man eat a live chicken before. Well, other than Ozzy.



Then he fell in to the fireworks with that big old cigar. Best daylight fireworks display I ever saw.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

I shouldn't ate that egg.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Was it the egg or 2 Quarters recipe?


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was it the egg or 2 Quarters recipe?



Nah it's the egg...you would think I'd learn better.I do this every year.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Think I will ride down to the river and see how Billy is doing with that seine. I might lend him a hand.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

That old truck just came by. He was limping it down the road with a flat donut.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That old truck just came by. He was limping it down the road with a flat donut.



Reckon what he will do now?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Reckon what he will do now?



Not sure, although I didn't like the way he was staring at tires on my Gremlin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

I heard he got arrested, wonder what it was for.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

I heard he was at the store making the cashier call him "Dr. Billy".


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeff should have been back by now,thinking about calling my friends in Albany to go check on him.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff should have been back by now,thinking about calling my friends in Albany to go check on him.



I hope he didn't get in an altercation. You know how them locals are about out of state hunters.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

buckfiddy is looking. I wonder what he is up to?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I hope he didn't get in an altercation. You know how them locals are about out of state hunters.



Hope he didn,t take any corn with him. I think he might be in the northern zone.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

I saw Billy headed to the Justin Bieber concert. He had a big rainbow flag on a pole hangin' off the back of his truck. I guess he got his donut fixed.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Strang probally loaned him one, so he could ride with him.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope K didn't head up north hunting Jeff, that would be the blind leading the blind.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

Too cold up north for K, he don't got no pants.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 7, 2013)

I got knocked again out at church this morning. The preacher had us to stand and sing a song, well Bertha that sits in the pew in front of us had a bad case of the wedgies. That dress was way up there. I thought I would help her out and reached out and pulled her dress out for her. By the look she gave me I could tell she didn't like what I done one bit, so I took my fingers and started poking the dress back in. Next thing I know I was waking up on the floor between the pews and church had been let out for 30 min.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, I recently found out it was frowned upon to talk on the phone during the sermon. The should be a Church Etiquette thread. Where's mattech?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Remind me to stay out of Georgia Geography. I knew I failed that class for some reason. I still think Albany is not far from New York, but could wrong about that also.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

Came by Billy's trailer today, him and some other guys were outside in his driveway tilting some PBR's studying on how to cover rough concrete.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Teacher ask me who cut down the Cherry tree, I told her I did not know, but that I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, I recently found out it was frowned upon to talk on the phone during the sermon. The should be a Church Etiquette thread. Where's mattech?



Tooquarters said she ain't taking me to church no more. I'll have to get my scripture from them tv preachers from now on.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Billy never could finish concrete, but he would wear you out on a screed board.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Remind me to stay out of Georgia Geography. I knew I failed that class for some reason. I still think Albany is not far from New York, but could wrong about that also.



All I know is Houston Co is the home of the Astros.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Remind me to stay out of Georgia Geography. I knew I failed that class for some reason. I still think Albany is not far from New York, but could wrong about that also.



Ain't Ohio tryin' to claim Columbus?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

When people asked me have I ever done much traveling I say heck yeah, I have been to Athens, Rome and Berlin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

For yall that dont know Berlin is about 10 miles south of Moultrie.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> For yall that dont know Berlin is about 10 miles south of Moultrie.



If you say so, I've never been to Virginia.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You got change for a dollar 2.98?



Seems like only yesterday Jeff C was one of us. I knew it was a bad idea for him to up and go off to the City.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

I guess if'n he ever comes back he'll want us to call him Dr. Jeff C.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> If you say so, I've never been to Virginia.



They grow alot of peanuts in Virginia.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

I saw a bottle of Jack Daniels at the pkg store that had a price of $179.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

The farthest west I've ever been is Texas, didn't have the money to make it on out to Virginia. I hear they have some beautiful scenery.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

I hear Billy is thinking of moving to South Kadota.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

OH Snap! BkW is lurking.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

I went to Mississippi one time to watch Georgia play Ole Miss State.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> OH Snap! BkW is lurking.



He is not allowed to say anything though.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

Billy never liked Jack Daniels. Jack ran off with his second wife.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Seems like only yesterday Jeff C was one of us. I knew it was a bad idea for him to up and go off to the City.



Ya think we should send a search party to the city to bring him back? Maybe let Billy lead it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeff might have lost all of his money in one of those crooked dice games run by the mafia. He could be on his way home now on a Greyhound bus.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 7, 2013)

My first wife ran off with my best friend Otis. I sure do miss him.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff might have lost all of his money in one of those crooked dice games run by the mafia. He could be on his way home now on a Greyhound bus.



Or in a body bag in the Hudson river.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He is not allowed to say anything though.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Or in a body bag in the Hudson river.



Jeff dont like swimming in rivers unless it is the Ocmulgee.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff dont like swimming in rivers unless it is the Ocmulgee.



True...but he might not of had a choice.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> True...but he might not of had a choice.



Hope he did not run into Tommy "Three Fingers" Brown.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope he did not run into Tommy "Three Fingers" Brown.



We'll never hear from him again if he did. It scares me that you mentioned his name...some names you just don't name.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> We'll never hear from him again if he did. It scares me that you mentioned his name...some names you just don't name.



Yeah like Abe "Kid Twist" Reles.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 7, 2013)

My phone just rang and when I answered they wouldn't say anything. I'm afraid.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

See yall tomorrow useless ones, getting kinda sleepy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> See yall tomorrow useless ones, getting kinda sleepy.



Yep, my meds are kicking in and me and the little one are gonna call it a night.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

They gonna call T.P. Boss one day.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2013)

Frying up a mess up suckers for supper. They sure are good gashed and fried.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2013)

I heard Billy tried base jumping today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2013)

Did his chute work okay?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did his chute work okay?



It must have, he said he'd call if he had any problems.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2013)

You know how much trouble he has dialing that cell phone.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm lurking! Beware.....


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 8, 2013)

That ol pick-up has a #4 highbrass magnum 20ty gauge turkey load in it now...... Any of yall got a problem with it? Tuff!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2013)

Stopped by the Waffle House a little while ago to grab a bite to eat. Before I could order BkW walked in. I quietly slipped back out. I'm still hungry.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Stopped by the Waffle House a little while ago to grab a bite to eat. Before I could order BkW walked in. I quietly slipped back out. I'm still hungry.



I love me some waffle House! some of the nices people I know work there. Come on back and make sure you tip good!!!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 8, 2013)

I got a strange phone call the other nite. They said I didn't know what I was talking about! I told them that  they didn't know what they where talking about!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 8, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I got a strange phone call the other nite. They said I didn't know what I was talking about! I told them that  they didn't know what they where talking about!



At least they talked, whoever called me last night just breathed heavy. Didn't say a word.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm on meds but I don't really need them! DO I!!!!!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 8, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> At least they talked, whoever called me last night just breathed heavy. Didn't say a word.



I hit redail! and just breathed hard, strange you had a simular call!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw a lady throw a fit today in the 7 eleven today. They didn't have a RC to go with her moonpie.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I'm on meds but I don't really need them! DO I!!!!!!



I am too! But something keeps telling me that I do need them! Did y'all hear that? The milk just went bad in my refridgerator.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 8, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I hit redail! and just breathed hard, strange you had a simular call!



I'm sorry but you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2013)

Where is KD? I hope Jeff C hasn't talked him into flying up north to the land of purple lipstick.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I am too! But something keeps telling me that I do need them! Did y'all hear that? The milk just went bad in my refridgerator.



T.P. do you think the light in the refridge cuts off when you close the door?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> T.P. do you think the light in the refridge cuts off when you close the door?



Hold on. I'll go inside and find out.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 8, 2013)

k can fly, I've seen it. Like that time I pulled my 38 out just to oil it! Thats what I said! Just to oil it. I hope jeff stays away from that purple lip stick. I seen some on k before and he has hated it sence.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2013)

Seen a lady pushing a shopping cart outside of Ingles today. I didn't know what to think about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2013)

I flew down to Albany and asked them what taxi fair would be on in to New York, they threw me out of the taxi.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2013)

Dont think I will be much help to Jeff out here on Slappey blvd.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy likes his Bacon crisp.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy likes his Bacon crisp.



I thought he would be a floppy kinda guy.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

Which forum would be best for Billy?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

I heard he got satellite TV now.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I heard he got satellite TV now.



He's pretty upset though, he didn't tell them were to put it and now he don't like where they put it. I seen him throw his bacon on the floor.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Which forum would be best for Billy?



I think that's one of his issues, he never found a bacon forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

They put it right where he was gonna plant his collards. Well it is knittin night, might drop by the Wagon Wheel and see what I can stir up. They are showing a replay of Sunday's NASCAR race, be a good chance to pick up a few bucks on some bets.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

O K then.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

We are running outof room on this channel


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> We are running outof room on this channel



Hello, K. Glad you could come out and play for a minute.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, K. Glad you could come out and play for a minute.



Shes Turkey hunten out back!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy got beat up pretty good last night down at the Broken Spoke. Some fellers sittin at the bar chuggin' some 40's thought he was an accidental racist by what he said about their britches.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

I heard Billy is headed to Texas to get in on the shooting spree.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy shot 11 does last year and ate every one of them.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy shoots a 243.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

All head shots too!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't waste no meat that way. Billy hates waste.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

Hes a heck of a hunter! Should do good in Texas.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

Auto loader with a big clip.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

I seen him the other day in a chevy dually with dual chrome smoke stacks with a front mounted hooverround scooter and a 6 point tied to it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy learned how to shoot when he was stationed in Fort Yargo.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy doesn't drink beer often, but when he does, he drinks Billy's beer.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

What would a good song title be for Billy if he was a mod here?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

It'd be "Asleep at the Wheel"!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

Big Bad Billy!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy found a old cooler on the side of the road today, had half a hog in it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

That boy's trailer is a mess though!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

Dead Eye Billy!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

I think I heard about a movie there.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy had a tree stand on the swap and sell, but he wouldn't post a picture of it. Said it was buried too deep under a bunch of junk. Said show me the money and I'll take a picture of it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

I heard someone tried to cut him off at C/C and  they had to have #4s removed from there seats. Thats turkey hunt!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy is a heck of a plumber, changed the wax ring on his toilet the other day.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Also fixed a 12" x 12" piece of plywood under his toilet where it'd been leaking for the past year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

Put outdoor carpet down his driveway.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

Hes looken at 54ac in Hall Co. New place to limit out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Lookey who just showed up from New Yark City.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy was at the Huddle House the other day mixing his grits with cheese. I thought that was odd.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

Ol purple lips


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

He was mixing his eggs with chicken.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

He had purple lipstick on his collar. I didn't ask.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

Basham and his boys caught up to me and gave me a week to get out. I just did make it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Dear Lord! The power of Prayer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

I had to pay the $500 though.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

I just found Billy on Facebook. I'm gonna send him a friend request.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought for sure he was in the river.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

You mean you hoped he was in the river..


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder if Billy could make it in the big city?


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

Or if the big city could make it with Billy in it?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

I heard Billy is gonna invest in gold.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Gonna turn his 401K into gold bars.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

Have ya'll heard Billy play his guitar? I swore it was Eddie Van Halen I was hearing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy texted me and wants to know  how much  to charge to put up gutters, hope bowanna don't beat him outa that job.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

3425.00 and I think he could get the job


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy texted me and wants to know  how much  to charge to put up gutters, hope bowanna don't beat him outa that job.



Billy don't know anything about gutters.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

His mind does!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy's hidin' his knives. Don't wanna give em up to the government.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

I went down to the buckfiddy store and bought all they had!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I went down to the buckfiddy store and bought all they had!



Good... I'll go buy there and get my cut.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 9, 2013)

I think T.P., Dawg and Jeff are havin' a party and weren't invited.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2013)

Theretalken to that lady with the shoppen cart! They trin to help her out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> 3425.00 and I think he could get the job



That don't even include downspouts!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Gor to say yall have outdone youself tonight. My belly hurts from laughing. Yall just aint right.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't figure out why Billy just don't go ahead and join the forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I can't figure out why Billy just don't go ahead and join the forum.



I think they repossed his computer from that rent to own place


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

They threw Billy out of the WW again tonight for using slugs in the poker machine.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They threw Billy out of the WW again tonight for using slugs in the poker machine.



I can't believe they let him in there with a shotgun. I thought he was still on probation?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Somebody lifted my credit card at the Wagon Wheel. Wife had to come in and pay my bill. She wasn,t very happy. Billy was making smart remarks out in the parking lot. I started to hit him but my starter broke.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Billy got stung by a Bumble Bee today, excuse me if some one else has already reported this.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

K is lurking


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Somebody gonna have to open up a new one when the mod sees this.


----------

